# For engineers who have applied in 2016 to engineers australia....



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

This thread is for Engineers who have applied in the year 2016 to Engineers Australia and are awaiting a result. 

:fingerscrossed: :juggle: 

It is also for others who will continue their Application Journey, until we get to OZ.lane: 

For Guidance, Help and Directions on what to do. Experienced guys, please help.......


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

*Start Up*

To kick off.

I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.

I have completed my ielts: L 8/R 9/W 7.5/S 7.5: Overall 8 on 27th February 2016, Got my results on March 11th 2016.

Submitted to Engineers Australia CDR application with relevant experience assessment on the 28th of March 2016, (I paid extra to fast track the application)

And here I am waiting for results....

If anyone requires any information, please donot hesitate to ask.

Coz, I know how badly I wanted advice, when I was preparing these documents. And it was only forums such as these, that helped me. :welcome: 

So ask away, and also update your status.

Regards


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for IELTS results at the moment. Should get it in 2 days. Only then will I be able to apply for assessment. 

Good luck with your process and do update your progress here.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

All the best !

I hope a positive response comes in, the wait is really stressfull !


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> All the best !
> 
> I hope a positive response comes in, the wait is really stressfull !


This is just the beginning. :heh::heh: There is still a lot of waiting to be done.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

So you are done with your CDR, CPD, etc ?

All ready for the submission?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

Here's my situation:

189 | Telecommunications Engineer - 263311 | IELTS: L-6.5, R-7, W-7, S-6.5 | EA Applied: CDR - Fast Track (29/Feb/2016) | EA Outcome: Positive (08/Mar/2016) | EOI: 60 points (14/Mar/2016) | Invitation:?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> So you are done with your CDR, CPD, etc ?
> 
> All ready for the submission?


Yes. All done. Just waiting for the ielts result report.

Do we get a softcopy of the report or do we have to wait for the courier to arrive??


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Yes. All done. Just waiting for the ielts result report.
> 
> Do we get a softcopy of the report or do we have to wait for the courier to arrive??


Wow , good job!!

Regarding IELTS, You will not get a soft copy, you will have to either collect the hard copy or wait for the courier; and then scan the test report.

You can check your score online in the ielts website.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

eral said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my situation:
> 
> 189 | Telecommunications Engineer - 263311 | IELTS: L-6.5, R-7, W-7, S-6.5 | EA Applied: CDR - Fast Track (29/Feb/2016) | EA Outcome: Positive (08/Mar/2016) | EOI: 60 points (14/Mar/2016) | Invitation:?


Hi eral

All the best!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> Wow , good job!!
> 
> Regarding IELTS, You will not get a soft copy, you will have to either collect the hard copy or wait for the courier; and then scan the test report.
> 
> You can check your score online in the ielts website.


Scores are not available yet. I gave my test on 19th. So 13th day would be 1st April.

I have been checking the website everyday


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

GUYS

SKILL SELECT HAVE UPDATED THE OCCUPATION CEILING LIST TODAY:

CHECK IT UP:
SkillSelect

2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	
CEILING: 1788	
RESULTS UPTO DATE: 1416

Hope it doesn't get filled up, before I get it!:boxing:


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Scores are not available yet. I gave my test on 19th. So 13th day would be 1st April.
> 
> I have been checking the website everyday



Hehehehe, I used to do the same!

but they will never update until the 13th day.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> GUYS
> 
> SKILL SELECT HAVE UPDATED THE OCCUPATION CEILING LIST TODAY:
> 
> ...


That is 90 invites on March 9th. Assuming 100 invites on March 23, there will be only around 272 invites remaining.

However, 100 on March 23 is just an assumption and is highly unlikely.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

agt said:


> Hi eral
> 
> All the best!


Thanks mate!!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Got my IELTS scores today.

L: 8.5 R: 8 W:7 S:7

If i want to collect the report in person, do I have to go to the centre where I took the test or can I collect it from any centre?


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi friends,
My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?

Thanks in advance
regars
sobhan


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

suewonder said:


> hi friends,
> My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Date of effect will your date of submission. Don't worry about your age. Until you reach your 33rd birthday, you will get 15 points for age. If your age is 32 years and 5 months or so, you get 15 points


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

Mithung said:


> suewonder said:
> 
> 
> > hi friends,
> ...


Thank you for your such a prompt reply. you mean, if I reach 32 years 7 months (suppose) still I will get 30 points for age? am I right?


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Got my IELTS scores today.
> 
> L: 8.5 R: 8 W:7 S:7
> 
> If i want to collect the report in person, do I have to go to the centre where I took the test or can I collect it from any centre?


You need to go the same centre where you registered.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

suewonder said:


> Thank you for your such a prompt reply. you mean, if I reach 32 years 7 months (suppose) still I will get 30 points for age? am I right?


Yes, you are right. Thanks for correcting me. It is 30 and not 15 like I mentioned. 



suewonder said:


> You need to go the same centre where you registered.


Do I have to raise any request if I want them to courier it to me?


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I believe you had applied online. Did you pay by credit card or invoice payment.


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

eral said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my situation:
> 
> 189 | Telecommunications Engineer - 263311 | IELTS: L-6.5, R-7, W-7, S-6.5 | EA Applied: CDR - Fast Track (29/Feb/2016) | EA Outcome: Positive (08/Mar/2016) | EOI: 60 points (14/Mar/2016) | Invitation:?


I uploaded the doc. online. yet to do the payment. How to pay online through invoice payment?
please advice


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

pradeeshkumar said:


> I uploaded the doc. online. yet to do the payment. How to pay online through invoice payment?
> please advice


I have not made any payment yet, but you can find more info in the user guide.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....sment/msa_applicants_user_guide_july_2015.pdf

I hope it helps.


----------



## samirradia (Apr 2, 2016)

*Help required by a Newbie for Oz visa 189*

Dear agt,

You seem to be on track with your ambition. God Bless You. Though I may be a senior in terms of age but consider myself a newbie to the diaspora. Am beginning with the applications. 

I am an Electrical Engineer working with Siemens Ltd. as Sales Manager. Sales experience 9 years. Total 11 years.

1. Could you guide me through the step by step procedure for Oz PR under 189, starting first step?
2. What is the validity of the Oz PR. Is there a time period in which we need to go to Oz from visa issuance? Is there a limit to the to and fro trips between and India n Aus.?
3. Is it a good idea to apply for visa with family (spouse (working) + 4 year kid)?
4. Is there a way to get a job being India, before landing to Australia?
5. How are the chances of getting a job in Australia in the similar work exp. viz. Engineer + sales.?
6. What is the total expense towards above procedure, starting from IELTS to getting VISA in hand?

Really appreciate your succour. 

Samir Radia




agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...





agt said:


> This thread is for Engineers who have applied in the year 2016 to Engineers Australia and are awaiting a result.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :juggle:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

samirradia said:


> Dear agt,
> 
> You seem to be on track with your ambition. God Bless You. Though I may be a senior in terms of age but consider myself a newbie to the diaspora. Am beginning with the applications.
> 
> ...


Though the post is addressed to agt, I hope you don't mind if I try to answer them.
My answers in bold.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samirradia said:


> Dear agt,
> 
> You seem to be on track with your ambition. God Bless You. Though I may be a senior in terms of age but consider myself a newbie to the diaspora. Am beginning with the applications.
> 
> ...




Answers below your Qs


----------



## Jibins (Mar 25, 2016)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Hai boss,
I am working in the same field,QC Insp Engnr,in a TPI Company,4 Yr exp. am planning to apply for PR. May I know about the job scope there, Holding CSWIP,BGAS Certifications,pls help.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Yes, you are right. Thanks for correcting me. It is 30 and not 15 like I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to raise any request if I want them to courier it to me?


I don't know actually . In such case, I think it will be better you write them or call them regarding this issue.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

pradeeshkumar said:


> I uploaded the doc. online. yet to do the payment. How to pay online through invoice payment?
> please advice


I don't know what's an invoice payment. I did it through my credit card, if you have a credit card then its very simple.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Industrial Engineer*

Hello Guys..

My details are as follows:

Skilled Independent Visa-SS 189 | Industrial Engineer - 233511 | PTE: L-70, R-68, W-73, S-78 (Proficient)| EA CDR with - Fast Track - Outcome Positive: 5/Feb/2016 | Relevant Skill Assessment Positive: 23/Mar/2016 | EOI Submitted: 65 points (23/Mar/2016) | Invitation: ? Next Invitation Round April : ??

Will update my details once I receive an invitation.

Thanks.

Ravi


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

128 invites sent on 23rd March. Only 244 invites remaining.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mithung said:


> 128 invites sent on 23rd March. Only 244 invites remaining.



Hello Mithung,

For which SOL are you talking about? And how do we know the no of invites in a particular category? Any link available, then please share.

Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ravisth7 said:


> Hello Mithung,
> 
> For which SOL are you talking about? And how do we know the no of invites in a particular category? Any link available, then please share.
> 
> Thanks.


check this for occupation ceilings
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

for invitations rounds

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mithung said:


> 128 invites sent on 23rd March. Only 244 invites remaining.


I found that 244 remaining ceiling for 233511 SOL. Is this including the invites for 23rd March or the invites for 23rd March are yet to be updated? I mean once the invitation round for 23rd March is completed, will the remaining 244 quota be reduced or it remains the same??


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> Hello Mithung,
> 
> For which SOL are you talking about? And how do we know the no of invites in a particular category? Any link available, then please share.
> 
> Thanks.


Ravi, sorry for not mentioning. I was talking about Mechanical engineers.

2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	1788	1544

1544 invites have been sent so far and ceiling is 1788.

JP_Mosa has posted the links. You can check for yourself.



ravisth7 said:


> I found that 244 remaining ceiling for 233511 SOL. Is this including the invites for 23rd March or the invites for 23rd March are yet to be updated? I mean once the invitation round for 23rd March is completed, will the remaining 244 quota be reduced or it remains the same??


This is after results of 23rd March. The results are updated. So, starting April, we still have 244 remaining. You don't have to worry. With 65 points you will get an invite on 13th April.


----------



## paris06 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Agt,

Me too applied for Assessement with FTrack on 16 March 16. Requested for additional documents on 23rd and resubmitted on 30th. Waiting for their next response. Its really stressful !


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mithung, Thanks a lot for clearing my confusion. I was worried that the remaining 244 nos would again be reduced once the data of 23rd March gets updated. 

Hope I'll get an invitation in the 1st round of April. Fingers crossed


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

pradeeshkumar said:


> I uploaded the doc. online. yet to do the payment. How to pay online through invoice payment?
> please advice


Hey

Pay with a credit card and close it off.

Otherwise, I think they accept bank transfer too. If so get their bank details and request your bank to transfer the amount.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

paris06 said:


> Hi Agt,
> 
> Me too applied for Assessement with FTrack on 16 March 16. Requested for additional documents on 23rd and resubmitted on 30th. Waiting for their next response. Its really stressful !


Nice !

I just submitted this 28th, they requested for documents today.

And I submitted them all by today itself, the 5th of april.

I have started my wait for A final positive outcome.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> Nice !
> 
> I just submitted this 28th, they requested for documents today.
> 
> ...


what documents were requested? I just submitted my CDR yesterday.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Jibins said:


> Hai boss,
> I am working in the same field,QC Insp Engnr,in a TPI Company,4 Yr exp. am planning to apply for PR. May I know about the job scope there, Holding CSWIP,BGAS Certifications,pls help.


Well jobs are available, thats what I am hearing.

The rest is upto God 

So have faith and apply.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Mithung said:


> what documents were requested? I just submitted my CDR yesterday.


Not much.

They requested my Mark-list of Semester 1,2 and 8.

Then they requested for my Work Visa in Oman.

And the translated version of the work visa [Arabic to English] by an ACCREDITED TRANSLATOR.

I had to run around a lot to find an accredited one, as Oman doesnot have any US or UK or Aussie accredited translators, so I found a Oman Government accredited Translator; and got the job done.

Hope there wont be any more clarifications from their side :fingerscrossed:

And hey, does any one know, what to enter in the EOI?

and documents I should be prepared with??


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> I found that 244 remaining ceiling for 233511 SOL. Is this including the invites for 23rd March or the invites for 23rd March are yet to be updated? I mean once the invitation round for 23rd March is completed, will the remaining 244 quota be reduced or it remains the same??


Hey guys.

Do remember one more thing.

This occupation ceiling is kept for the time period : July 2015 till July 2016.

and will come back to 0 in July!

So you will get your invite either now, or then.:second:

Be positive! allright


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> Not much.
> 
> And hey, does any one know, what to enter in the EOI?
> 
> and documents I should be prepared with??


I don't think you need to submit any documents for EOI. You just need to fill few pages. 

You need to submit documents again at the time of visa lodge.



agt said:


> This occupation ceiling is kept for the time period : July 2015 till July 2016.
> 
> and will come back to 0 in July!
> 
> ...


Sadly, July is far faaaaaaaar away


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Mithung said:


> I don't think you need to submit any documents for EOI. You just need to fill few pages.
> 
> You need to submit documents again at the time of visa lodge.
> 
> ...


YEAH!

GUYS.

GOOD NEWS!

I GOT MY ASSESSMENT DONE FROM ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA! THEY REQUESTED FOR DOCUMENTS YESTERDAY AND I SUBMITTED IT BY YESTERDAY.

TODAY THEY REPLIED WITH A POSITIVE OUTCOME! AND ACKNOWLEDGED MY EXPERIENCE TOO OF 5 YEARS. :second:

I LODGED THE EOI TODAY MORNING ITSELF WITH 65 POINTS.

HOPE TO GET IN THE 13TH APRIL DRAW!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

agt said:


> YEAH!
> 
> GUYS.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate for the positive outcome. With 65 points you will surely get the invitation on 13th April.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> YEAH!
> 
> GUYS.
> 
> ...



Congrats agt. I submitted CDR on April 4th. Hoping to get a positive outcome before 12th April.

If I submit EOI on 12th morning IST, am I eligible for the invitation round?


----------



## paris06 (Dec 15, 2015)

Got the Outcome Letter today !!


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

agt said:


> Not much.
> 
> They requested my Mark-list of Semester 1,2 and 8.
> 
> ...


Hi Agt,

Congrats on your positive outcome.
We two have the same SOL and same experience with same points i.e. 65. Hope we get invited on 13th April. Good Luck.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi mates,
I just got positive response from engineers Australia. I would like to submit my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 . but my query is, I have to submit two separate EOI or in one EOI have to mention two different visa type?
Thanks in advance.
regards


----------



## samirradia (Apr 2, 2016)

*If 189 is ruled out: What is preferable*



Mithung said:


> Though the post is addressed to agt, I hope you don't mind if I try to answer them.
> My answers in bold.


Dear Mithung,

Thanks for the insight. Your reply was a shock but a much needed reality check. Could you help me further?

1. since 189 is ruled out for Engineer with 9 years sales experience: "sales manager" mentioned in CSOL: Eligible for 190? If yes, what is more preferable: Aus 190 or trying Canada immigration?

2. My wife is BBA grad. with 5 years exp in banking (clerical). We both can take IELTS hope for a good score. Chances she can get a 189 PR?

Thanks.

Samir


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

samirradia said:


> Dear Mithung,
> 
> Thanks for the insight. Your reply was a shock but a much needed reality check. Could you help me further?
> 
> ...


Hello Samir,

The 'Sales and Marketing manager' found in CSOL is for the top management. Someone who reports to CEO or has several managers reporting to him/her

2. Sorry, not much idea about banking professionals. If this comes under the occupation 'Accountants', you can raise your queries at www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...stralia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants.html

I know about sales because my brother is a sales professional with over 13 years experience. We checked with y-axis and they said the same.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> Hello Samir,
> 
> The 'Sales and Marketing manager' found in CSOL is for the top management. Someone who reports to CEO or has several managers reporting to him/her
> 
> ...


so you are going through Y-Axis, Opulentus.....etc...etc??????


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> so you are going through Y-Axis, Opulentus.....etc...etc??????


No JP. That was few months ago when my brother was interested in 189. He had approached Y-axis to help him with the process.

I am doing my PR by myself.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> No JP. That was few months ago when my brother was interested in 189. He had approached Y-axis to help him with the process.
> 
> I am doing my PR by myself.


OK......


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> OK......


Actually even I had approached y-axis initially. I was under the impression that the process is very complicated and we have to go through an agent itself. But, then when I spoke to an ex-colleague who migrated to Australia, she told me that she did it by herself. That is when I started googling and ended up in expatforum. Finally I decided to do it by myself.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Mithung said:


> Actually even I had approached y-axis initially. I was under the impression that the process is very complicated and we have to go through an agent itself. But, then when I spoke to an ex-colleague who migrated to Australia, she told me that she did it by herself. That is when I started googling and ended up in expatforum. Finally I decided to do it by myself.



Good for you.....

even someone likes to hire an agent ,I suggest a MARA agent......


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys, a query.

After getting an invite and during visa application.

Do we have to certify each document in the application?

I read some instructions like that.

Any ideas on this?

Anyone?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

agt said:


> Guys, a query.
> 
> After getting an invite and during visa application.
> 
> ...


color scans are accepted


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> color scans are accepted


Is it?


what stage are you on?

I have already sent all my documents to India for notary certification.

as there is a line in the document checklist which says, all documents should be certified copies.

anyways, hope to get an invite this april 13th :juggle:


if so I am ready to apply the same day.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

agt said:


> Is it?
> 
> 
> what stage are you on?
> ...


Good luck


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Got the invite.

In process of obtaining documents for the visa application.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> Got the invite.
> 
> In process of obtaining documents for the visa application.


Congrats and all the best


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Got a mail from EA asking for further documents.
1. Re-scan HR letter due to low resolution
2. Latest PF statement.

Any idea how can I get PF statement online?


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Got a mail from EA asking for further documents.
> 1. Re-scan HR letter due to low resolution
> 2. Latest PF statement.
> 
> Any idea how can I get PF statement online?


Try to scan the documents asap, and send them to them asap.

As the faster you reply to them, they will approve faster, i feel so.

I have no idea about PF statements, as I have not worked in India.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> Try to scan the documents asap, and send them to them asap.
> 
> As the faster you reply to them, they will approve faster, i feel so.
> 
> I have no idea about PF statements, as I have not worked in India.


Yeah. Will do it tomorrow morning. I just hope everything else is in order.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Received positive outcome as Mechanical Engineer from EA a while ago.

I had to submit 2 requested documents yesterday. I uploaded one and instead of clicking on the 'Save' button, I clicked the 'Submit' button. The application got locked and I could no longer upload the other document. Kept an alarm this morning for 5:00AM IST and waited for the email from EA. Received an email at 5:20AM asking for that document. Additionally they also asked to submit Form26AS. Submitted and went back to sleep. Received the outcome at 11:00AM.

I had work experience between Aug2005 to Aug2014. EA recognized experience from Feb2006 to Aug2014. May be because my degree certificate was issued in Feb2006 and that date is mentioned in the certificate.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats mithung!
Yeah they only recognize exp after btech cert issue.

Submit the eoi asap, no details just data to be entered.

I will update everyone about my struggle in the next stage of visa application in my next reply.
About what to do and what to submit. Etc.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

agt said:


> Congrats mithung!
> Yeah they only recognize exp after btech cert issue.
> 
> Submit the eoi asap, no details just data to be entered.
> ...


Thanks agt. Will do by today evening.

Please do. it will help most of us. and btw you should put your timelines in the signature.


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

First of all, thank you @agt for your reply on other thread. I think this is the perfect thread to post my further queries.
my pts turns out to be 55:
Age : 30pts
IELTS : 10pts (7 bands each module)
Qualification : 15pts (Bachelor degree, Mechanical Engineer + 2.5 years experience as Jr. Quality Control Engr in a core mechanical manufacturing firm)

So as per your knowledge and experience on these forums, do you think as a mechanical engr I stand a chance to be nominated by state under subclass 190 with 55 + 5 for ss pts in hand?
I am very much unsure about scoring 8 bands in each module to improve my score. Any advice and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

gnk90 said:


> First of all, thank you @agt for your reply on other thread. I think this is the perfect thread to post my further queries.
> my pts turns out to be 55:
> Age : 30pts
> IELTS : 10pts (7 bands each module)
> ...


Hi 

Really sorry for the late reply!!!

SO I see you have 55 points.

I have not tried for State Nomination , so I have no idea.

But I do know, that state nomination is easy to get, IF the required numbers in that state is not filled already.

DO remember that every July they update the list in SOL, and allot new numbers for each profession.

So by this June July , all numbers will already have been filled, but nominations should open up by July, check each state's current status on numbers left.

All the best!


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

*Queries related to MSA processing time and outcome.*

Hello,

I have seen your post. Congrats for your speedy processing.

My agent has submitted my MSA on 5th of Feb'16. Although I have not recd any updation from EA,
same has been confirmed from agent Also.

Now, It has been 3 months over but still my assessment outcome is awaited. 

Could you pl tell me, how you had got +VE assessment? Have applied through Fast track Mode?


Warm regards

Jas


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have seen your post. Congrats for your speedy processing.
> 
> ...


Yes , I went for fast track of the application. I guess that is why I got it earlier.

All the best anyways!


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

agt said:


> Yes , I went for fast track of the application. I guess that is why I got it earlier.
> 
> All the best anyways!


Well thanks for your prompt response.

Could you tell me, what will be my tentative date of EA out come w.r.t your experience.
I have applied on 5 feb'16 via an agent. Although all the correspondence related to my app. is taken up by my agent only. 

Only Fee transaction details are with me, mentioned on my credit card bill (in favor of Engineer Australia).

Should I wait Upto 16 weeks for EA out come.(as mentioned on EA website) ? or anything else?

Pl respond.
regards

Jas


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Well thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> Could you tell me, what will be my tentative date of EA out come w.r.t your experience.
> I have applied on 5 feb'16 via an agent. Although all the correspondence related to my app. is taken up by my agent only.
> ...


Yes I guess you will have to wait that long.

and continue to check on their website, the current status of application as well as the submitted date, to make sure the agent submitted everything on time.

and if u want a quicker response, you can fast track the application even now.

or else wait , if you have the time to wait for it....


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Well thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> Could you tell me, what will be my tentative date of EA out come w.r.t your experience.
> I have applied on 5 feb'16 via an agent. Although all the correspondence related to my app. is taken up by my agent only.
> ...


Thanks for your valueable comments.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

agt said:


> Yes I guess you will have to wait that long.
> 
> and continue to check on their website, the current status of application as well as the submitted date, to make sure the agent submitted everything on time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valueable comments.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

jass123 said:


> Well thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> Could you tell me, what will be my tentative date of EA out come w.r.t your experience.
> I have applied on 5 feb'16 via an agent. Although all the correspondence related to my app. is taken up by my agent only.
> ...


Dude when you have the fast track facility why not avail it. I know it could be expensive but the amount of time it saves is pretty valuable too. I would suggest all who are getting assessed by EA please opt for fast track and think like there's no normal path and only option as fast track. If you see my timeline you would know why I am emphasising it.


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

Completely agree... fast tracking is the only way. Dont even think of going the normal way... unless ofcourse there is no hurry


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*All the best buddy*



agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Be in touch brother because we will be needing help. Should I prepare my 
cdr from professionals or write by myself . And regarding 
ielts i am not scoring above 6 in writing but all the rest has above 7.5 please suggest


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

goaussie2015 said:


> Be in touch brother because we will be needing help. Should I prepare my
> cdr from professionals or write by myself . And regarding
> ielts i am not scoring above 6 in writing but all the rest has above 7.5 please suggest


Always prepare CDR yourself, but if you want I can provide you several examples , you can use as reference. But do not copy from others, as they can figure it out, if you have copied anything. 

So u need help in scoring better in the writing section right?

You have to practice writing within the time and there is an expectations on the structure of writing, on what Is expected.

Use these videos for help on IELTS:
https://www.youtube.com/user/EnglishTeacherAdam/videos

He is an excellent teacher and very useful tips for the exam.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

agt said:


> Always prepare CDR yourself, but if you want I can provide you several examples , you can use as reference. But do not copy from others, as they can figure it out, if you have copied anything.
> 
> So u need help in scoring better in the writing section right?
> 
> ...


also these videos should be used for writing:


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone
I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information 
1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to be included in that letter, page 29)
2. Income tax return acknowledgement (form 143) covering this employment period.
3. Provident fund report covering this employment period.
4. Social security statement.
I have never heard about provident fund report and social security statement . What exactly are they demanding ?? What is alternative for reference letters as they dont like the reference letters that I provided?


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone
> I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information
> 1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to be included in that letter, page 29)
> 2. Income tax return acknowledgement (form 143) covering this employment period.
> ...


Hi 
For the reference Letter use the attached format and have it signed by your line manager.

No aspect of this reference letter should be deleted, it should be replaced by what you do in your company.

I have no idea about provident fund or social security , as I have not worked in India.

Hope this helps.

Check the attachment[/ATTACH].


----------



## bishoybahaa (May 30, 2016)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


I need help in preparing my CDR , I am a mechanical Engineer ( Automotive ) , how can i get a sample reports other than whats in EA official site ?
Thank you


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

EA is looking for third party evidences. They will accept bank statements - preferably first/last 2-3 months salary credits for each assignments


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

agt said:


> Hi
> For the reference Letter use the attached format and have it signed by your line manager.
> 
> No aspect of this reference letter should be deleted, it should be replaced by what you do in your company.
> ...


Hello Sir,
Thank you for your valuable guidelines and reference letter sample. Even I was searching for the same. Actually, I havent even yet started my journey. I have scored 7 in each module and I have prepared cdr on my own. As I was not able to cope up with my hectic working hours and immigration processes, I have appointed a MARA agent. Now here comes my question. My experience is almost 3 years ( by the end of July 3 yrs will be completed) in QC department of mechanical firm. Now the MARA agent has not yet told us about the necessity of relevant experience assessment along with skill assessment to claim 5 points for 3 yrs exp. So please sir can you suggest me is it mandatory to get relevant exp assessed before updating the EOI? And what if my relevant exp isnt assessed and on receiving an invite what are probabilities of getting rejected. however, the related docs to prove my experience are ready well in advance. will these be enough : For my past employment ... 1. Experience Certificate,2 Reference Letter,3 Bank Statement and for my current employment : 1. Job offer letter, 2. Salary Statement, 3. Salary Slips for each month, 4. Salary Increment letter, 5. Bank Statement, 6. Reference letter.
I apologize for this long message and awaiting for your suggestions. Thanking you.


----------



## ricky1983 (May 19, 2016)

*Awaiting Assessment*

I have applied to Engineers Australia on 2nd of March 2016 (Not Fast Track). Still awaiting my result ?? Can anyone tell me, how much EA time frame for assessment ??


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

gnk90 said:


> Hello Sir,
> Thank you for your valuable guidelines and reference letter sample. Even I was searching for the same. Actually, I havent even yet started my journey. I have scored 7 in each module and I have prepared cdr on my own. As I was not able to cope up with my hectic working hours and immigration processes, I have appointed a MARA agent. Now here comes my question. My experience is almost 3 years ( by the end of July 3 yrs will be completed) in QC department of mechanical firm. Now the MARA agent has not yet told us about the necessity of relevant experience assessment along with skill assessment to claim 5 points for 3 yrs exp. So please sir can you suggest me is it mandatory to get relevant exp assessed before updating the EOI? And what if my relevant exp isnt assessed and on receiving an invite what are probabilities of getting rejected. however, the related docs to prove my experience are ready well in advance. will these be enough : For my past employment ... 1. Experience Certificate,2 Reference Letter,3 Bank Statement and for my current employment : 1. Job offer letter, 2. Salary Statement, 3. Salary Slips for each month, 4. Salary Increment letter, 5. Bank Statement, 6. Reference letter.
> I apologize for this long message and awaiting for your suggestions. Thanking you.


Yes, get your Experience Assessed by Engineers Australia, before you lodge an EOI.

That is the safer path to obtain the required points.

And yes, the list of documents you mentioned is enough to have your experience assessed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone
> I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information
> 1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to *be included in that letter, page 29)
> include position start and end date, hours /week,salary and 4 RnR*
> ...


Good luck


----------



## ishczar (Jun 5, 2016)

I needed to ask a quick question..as of june 2016 the ceiling in which mechanical engg is present is full for 2015-2016. Does that mean for the entire year no more PR will be given to applicants who are from this field.


----------



## ishczar (Jun 5, 2016)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Hi had few queries......on the australian immigration website when they say abt no. of years of exp...it mentions per week 20hrs of work is considered for full time...so will it be right to consider if I have worked for 1.5 years(Equivalent to 3 yrs, as atleast 3yrs of work ex. is necessary) , as normally the working hours will be 40 hrs in India(other places). 
Also at present I am working as a service engg..... I wanted to know what docs will I have to put in order for them to know that I have workd in mech stream. As my appointment letter does not shows the kind of work I do except the Position of service engg.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ishczar said:


> I needed to ask a quick question..as of june 2016 the ceiling in which mechanical engg is present is full for 2015-2016. Does that mean for the entire year no more PR will be given to applicants who are from this field.


Not true. New quota starts on July 1st every year.


----------



## ishczar (Jun 5, 2016)

thanks mate...appreciate ur response......I had some other queries too...I hope you all could resolve it for me..
On the australian immigration website when they say abt no. of years of exp...it mentions per week 20hrs of work is considered for full time...so will it be right to consider if I have worked for 1.5 years(Equivalent to 3 yrs, as atleast 3yrs of work ex. is necessary) , as normally the working hours will be 40 hrs in India(other places). 
Also at present I am working as a service engg..... I wanted to know what docs will I have to put in order for them to know that I have workd in mech stream. As my appointment letter does not shows the kind of work I do except the Position of service engg.


----------



## abbasazarmehrput (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi guys

I just want to know whether I should choose Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment option along with Standard Migration Skills Assessment. Please help me in this regard.


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

ishczar said:


> thanks mate...appreciate ur response......I had some other queries too...I hope you all could resolve it for me..
> On the australian immigration website when they say abt no. of years of exp...it mentions per week 20hrs of work is considered for full time...so will it be right to consider if I have worked for 1.5 years(Equivalent to 3 yrs, as atleast 3yrs of work ex. is necessary) , as normally the working hours will be 40 hrs in India(other places).
> Also at present I am working as a service engg..... I wanted to know what docs will I have to put in order for them to know that I have workd in mech stream. As my appointment letter does not shows the kind of work I do except the Position of service engg.


I personally dont think if you work for 40 hours a week your 1.5 years experience will be counted as three years. And I advice you to go and look at engineers australia website and start collecting documents required by them which would be the first process.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> Good luck


If salary does not fall under tax limit, what exact doc to be submitted, either ITR-V(i.e. The acknowledgement that we receive on the same day of filing or Intimation 143 that we we receive after it gets processed after a month or two?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ishczar said:


> thanks mate...appreciate ur response......I had some other queries too...I hope you all could resolve it for me..
> On the australian immigration website when they say abt no. of years of exp...it mentions per week 20hrs of work is considered for full time...so will it be right to consider if I have worked for 1.5 years(Equivalent to 3 yrs, as atleast 3yrs of work ex. is necessary) , as normally the working hours will be 40 hrs in India(other places).
> Also at present I am working as a service engg..... I wanted to know what docs will I have to put in order for them to know that I have workd in mech stream. As my appointment letter does not shows the kind of work I do except the Position of service engg.


It will be considered as 1.5 years only. It does not matter if you work 40 or 48 hours per week. Assessment of experiance is based upon dates not hours.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

abbasazarmehrput said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to know whether I should choose Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment option along with Standard Migration Skills Assessment. Please help me in this regard.


It is recommended but not necessary.

It is clearly mentioned in outcome letter that "Engineers Australia (advises) the following period of skilled employment has been assessed and determined (relevant) in support of your assessment outcome".

It can be considered as an advice to DIBP. I suggest to go for it.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and have just started looking at Aus PR seriously. I am a Mech Graduate with masters in Pipeline engineering. I have to go through the CDR route as well and I am in the process of developing my CDR. I have 2 years and 8 months experiance in the oil and gas industry in singapore. But after that i came back to india and have been working at a automobile industry since nov 2015. I have around 8+ months exp in the new comp. I have a couple of doubts as follows:

1. Which assessment do I pay for to EA. The Standard Competency Demonstration Report or Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. 

2. If its the Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment the MSA booklet states Documentary evidence of employment (for periods of 12 months or more, or if the employment provide a basis for a career episode/s) is to be provided as part of the required document. So do i need to get the reference letter from my latest employer since its been only 8 months. If i dont how does EA assess my 8 months exp.

3. Will the 8 months be added to my 2 years and 8 month experiance to make it a total of 3+ years to get me my 5 points for skilled employment. Or will i have to complete 1 whole year to claim the 5 points.

4. The MSA booklet also states that Applicants are required to provide third party
documentary evidence such as Social Security/Social Insurance Report
OR
Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report
OR
Superfund Contribution Statement
OR
Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution reports
OR
Work permit.
However, since i have worked for only 5 months in the previous financial year. I do not have any docs relating to tax or any 3rd party issued docs.

5. Is it better to avoid the 8 months exp since i can only provide Offer letter, reference letter and payslips. and not 3rd party docs. But if i avoid the 8 months exp i will b short of 4 months exp to claim my skilled employment points and wont b able to apply for 189 and would have to try my luck in 190.


Thanks in advance for your help.

Please note i have posted the same in other threads to get a reply asap so as to start the required action asap.


----------



## ngibson (Jul 14, 2016)

kd87, I post this reply I gave in another thread. Hope it helps.

___________

Hello MechMohammed & kd87, I will tell you my experience to see if it is usefull to you.

1. It depends on how many points you reach for Skilled Visa. If you get 60 or more without work experience (like I did), then you better go with that. I balanced the time spent in getting all papers of my work experience in order vs the extra points that I would get and decided not to go with the Relevant Skilled Employment. This has made my MSA outcome much quicker (3 days since officer got it).

2. If you use a work-related Career Episode, then you´ll need to add to your CDR all relevant documents. This is all in the MSA Booklet.

3. I believe they will add them up. But consider it has to be experience AFTER you gained your degree.

4. Most countries (even Argentina) have online resources to provide a lot of what MSA Booklet asks for. When your employer pays something to the state it will surely come up somewhere. Every single piece of evidence of jobs is important for your case officer to analyze if you´re telling the truth or inventing stuff.

5. I believe with Offer Letter, Reference letter and payslips will be enough for your case officer to believe you worked there. But be prepared to search for more information since they may request it. Sometimes it´s better to start looking for that information as soon as you can.

It all depends on your points, I believe kd87 is struggling with his so he will have to demonstrate work experience for those additional points.

As a side note, I recommend you start preparing your Career Episodes as of now, since it is a long structured essay you will have to write, and your ideas and objetive of what you write has to be aligned with what the officer needs to assess.

Hit me up if you need any help.
Nico


----------



## Himanshuarya (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I applied for migration skill assessment couple of days ago using the fast track service with Engineers Australia.
I got a reply from my case officer, they requested to resubmit my career episodes in word format.
But all my other friends have submitted in PDF format and so I did. I don't know why they asked for word format.
Any idea guys..I am really confused. 

Regards 
Himanshu Arya


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

paris06 said:


> Hi Agt,
> 
> Me too applied for Assessement with FTrack on 16 March 16. Requested for additional documents on 23rd and resubmitted on 30th. Waiting for their next response. Its really stressful !


Hi,
I am in the same que. Applied in feb'16 still didn't rec'd outcome.
Only some of the mails has been sent by EA that they have escalating my application. But still they are very slow.

I am totally agree it is really STRESSFUL!.

hope we all get the results early.

Thanks
Jas


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

ricky1983 said:


> I have applied to Engineers Australia on 2nd of March 2016 (Not Fast Track). Still awaiting my result ?? Can anyone tell me, how much EA time frame for assessment ??


Hello,

I have applied in feb'16. Still waiting response from E A.


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Timeline


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello,

I had applied for the same but got a response that I have to rewrite career episodes because they did not provide enough engineering activities. So, I re-edited and submitted. Now I am waiting for their response.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and have just started looking at Aus PR seriously. I am a Mech Graduate with masters in Pipeline engineering. I have to go through the CDR route as well and I am in the process of developing my CDR. I have 2 years and 8 months experiance in the oil and gas industry in singapore. But after that i came back to india and have been working at a automobile industry since nov 2015. I have around 8+ months exp in the new comp. I have a couple of doubts as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi,

1.I believe its better to pay for all the both. You will be assured by EA that how much experience you can claim for EOI submission.
2. Yes you have to provide a reference letter from your current employer issued by your line manager/ HR manager. It should state from which date you have joined the company, your designation, working hours per week, Current salary ( monthly/annum), Responsibilities associated with current role ( at least 5). If you have performed multiple roles in that company you have to separately mention each of the roles, their duration and responsibilities (At least 5 for each role). For the current employer just have to mention that you are currently working in that company. The experience will be counted accordingly. Dont forget to put the issuing date in the letter.
3. If you have necessary documents to claim the experience it will be added.

4. You have to provide supporting docs issued by party other than your employer preferably govt body for relevant skilled employment assessment in addition to the reference letter from your employers for all the experience years claimed. In my case -I claimed 5 years experience (From March 2011- March 2016). For the financial year 2010-2011 I was not entitled for tax still I submitted my tax return showing zero amount. For the financial year 2015-2016 I mentioned in comment section that " Financial year 2015-2016 will end on June 2016 and Tax return will be issued later in 2016 after completion of tax assessment. In our country there are no other govt issued documents other than tax return." I have been granted 5yrs experience.

5. Theres no harm to claim the points. Let the EA decide whether they will count it as experience. You provide all the documents you have. After assessment from EA you can omit this one while submitting your EOI. It will not affect your visa application. Then again 3-4 months is not very far away. It will go away fast. People are waiting for years. EA assessment usually takes 3 months/12 weeks if you do not go for Fast track.

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Arif


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear friends,
I need your suggestions.

I applied for skills assessment (both MSA Competency Demonstration Report
and Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment) with EA through a MARA agent on 30.06.2016 through fast track. Today I checked the status in EA website.it says, 

*Date of Assessment 18/07/2016 
Assessment Status Not Yet Competent *
The outcome letter says 

Your qualifications indicate that you may be assessed as a scientist.

We recommend you refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for contact details of the relevant assessing authority for your qualifications. Please go to Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection and seek Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI).

*However, they have not mentioned any work related infomation (Work Experience) in the letter. Hence I assume they have provided the outcome letter based on only 3 year science degree qualification and they may have to assess my work experience.*
Could you kindly suggest me is this the final outcome letter or what?
If it is a final outcome letter, what I need to do now? kindly suggest me further process.


FYI..

*My qualification is 3 years bachelors of science(Maths, physics, Chemistry)
Wrok experience 8 years as Electrical Engineering Drafts Person.

CDR submitted for nominated occupation:Electrical Engineering Drafts Person*

I really disappointed with the outcome letter and need your help guys..Please help me.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone who has submitted a Skilled Employment Work Assessment with EA and got rejected because salary is very low? I'm a casual employee and they are looking for very high rates.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abrao115 said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your suggestions.
> 
> I applied for skills assessment (both MSA Competency Demonstration Report
> ...


Mr.Rao,

EA is advising you to contact the DIBP to know suitable assessment Authority for your skillset.

Once you contact DIBP, they are the only ppl who can clarify whatever you need to do.

Better contact DIBP or your nearest AHC .......do not forget to record all communication you make with DIBP or AHC.

Good luck


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> Mr.Rao,
> 
> EA is advising you to contact the DIBP to know suitable assessment Authority for your skillset.
> 
> ...


Hi Mosa,

Thank you very much your prompt response.

I have checked with three MARA agents about the skills assessing authority for ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING DRAFTS PERSON as I do not have professional engineering degree (I had been worked in AUSTRALIA for four years as an ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING DRAFTS PERSON on 457 Visa) prior to apply for skills assessment with EA. They are all confirmed that EA is the only assessing authority for my skills assessment through CDR route based on work experience.

Further more I have sent an email to EA before I applied for the skills assessment with them. At that time they said that *"If you want to assess your skills you need to submit a CDR based on your experience"*. Now they are saying I need to contact for DIBP to seek Australian Skills Recognition Information.

I had also paid money for relevant skills employment assessment, but I assume they have provided the out come letter simply based on my science degree ( I think they do not even checked the CDR).

Will they check my CDR separately again as I have paid the fee for relevant skills employment assessment? Is there any chance from EA to provide the another out come letter after checked the CDR as I have paid the fee for relevant skills employment assessment?

I informed about all these things to my MARA agent this evening, but he has not replied yet. So I am waiting for his response at this moment.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

*EA ask more information*



ricky1983 said:


> I have applied to Engineers Australia on 2nd of March 2016 (Not Fast Track). Still awaiting my result ?? Can anyone tell me, how much EA time frame for assessment ?? [/QU
> 
> Engineers Austrlia told me to provide more information second time. I have provided information before also. But EA again require the same information. Even I have provided
> the company's name & address And other information in my CDR's. but it ak again to provide more..What should I do now ??


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abrao115 said:


> Hi Mosa,
> 
> Thank you very much your prompt response.
> 
> ...



In that Case, contact EA, provide them the initial communication you made in regards to your assessment along with their ambiguous outcome letter, Ask them clarification. Am sure they will do answer this.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ankushcool said:


> ricky1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied to Engineers Australia on 2nd of March 2016 (Not Fast Track). Still awaiting my result ?? Can anyone tell me, how much EA time frame for assessment ?? [/QU
> ...


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys, was just wondering. Sorry if it is already mentioned before. 

I have worked since 10/2013. So as of this month (7/2016) do I have 3 years experience, or do I have 2 years and 10 months experience?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry for two post, tried to add into the first, but couldn't.

I still need to retake my english test. So, is it wiser for me to apply MSA only and try to get the results faster? The extra fund that is saved by not taking the skills assessment can be used to retake another, should the first retake fails.


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> ankushcool said:
> 
> 
> > what more they requested you to provide?
> ...


----------



## jjuanillo (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to apply, I havent started any of the process as I have taken first the IELTS and passed the exam. any tips/sample on how to prepare a CDP and CDR.

Thank you in advance.

Jayvee


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Project manager ---Confusion*

Hi all,

Well thanks for reading my query . Guys i need guidance on my issue . 

I m a Manager - project management ( water treatment industry ) with a degree in Electronics and Instrument control. I have been working with the same company with the same job title for almost 5 years now . Where in i m performing almost every duty that a PM does in order to setup a large scale water treatment plant. however i haven't performed specifically duties of a electrical & Instrumentation Engineer. Now looking at the SOL/CSOL list i m confused which occupation i choose . 

By looking at the EA MSA booklet i first matched my skills as a Engineering manager but my role is not a senior level as i dont have any direct reporting . I saw a note on MSA booklet " Note: A Project Manager or Project Engineer is not
considered an Engineering Manager; but rather is
considered as working as an engineering professional " i m confused to the core .. do i qualify as Engineering technologist ( but i have 4 year engg. degree ) .

Can anyone please help if i really qualify for Australian PR . Huff m too tired of researching . :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

I want to apply for ONLY qualification assessment from EA. Do I need to submit any copies of salary slips, IT returns, PF documents or so.... Or only joining letters, relieving letters and promotion letters should be suffice.
Also Do I need to submit copies of 10th, 12th and semesters marksheets or no?


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

agt said:


> Submitted to Engineers Australia CDR application...


Hi. Could you share your episodes and a summary statement? I am looking for some help with writing them now.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Anubhav

I f you are project manager; you should surely apply to EA as an Electronics engineer with your eng. degree.

Project management is an important aspect and a in-demand role in Australia. Hence it satisfies the requirements of a electronics engineer. Have a look at the profile.

Don't apply as a technologist; but as an engineer.

You will get through.

all the best!



anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well thanks for reading my query . Guys i need guidance on my issue .
> 
> ...


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

Please share your email, I can email what I have as reference to you.



Mad Pillow said:


> Hi. Could you share your episodes and a summary statement? I am looking for some help with writing them now.


----------



## agt (Mar 29, 2016)

GUYS

I got the PR - Visa Grant yesterday.

Even though the wait was not much, I was tensed but now happy and relaxed!

Just sharing the good news. 

What stages are you now?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats.

Can you update your time lines.

I started with my and my wife's ACS expecting to submit EOI by end of Aug with 65pts as dev programmer.

Not sure when I ll get.


----------



## Mad Pillow (Feb 28, 2016)

agt said:


> Please share your email, I can email what I have as reference to you.


A million of thanks. partnerodessa (at) mail.ru


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

hello guys, i have some questions regarding the MSA app. 1- Name Change Document ---> my middle name is joseph, in the passport and university certificate its Jouzaif (french) while in the civil id is Joseph, do i have to do any thing about that? 2- what do they mean about English Language Competency test result reference ? ----> i have attended IELTS general and got 6 each . thanks in advance


----------



## tidbits (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi.....

Seniors please help....... i got my BE Mechanical from NIT India in 2003.... Following this I worked as an Engineer for 3 years...... After this, I completed MBA in Marketing and since last 9 years I work in a Sales and Marketing role.

1. Can I get a positive assessment from EA only for my qualifications as Mechanical Engineer?

2. I get 60 points (Age/Edu/IELTS). Can I apply for visa 189 under the anzsco code for Mechanical Engineer and not claim any points under work ex? In other words, if I have not worked in a related field and not claimed the points for work ex but still have 60 points, can i express EOI and be successful


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

agt said:


> Hi Anubhav
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey but do u think I will get enough point for experience as I do not do anything related to electronics Engg. With expensive I won't be able to cross 60 point mark ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Help in Writing CDRs*

I have a material engineering degree and I am currently writing CDRs for EA assessment. Can anyone share his CDRs with me for reference ?

Secondly , what is the probability of getting your CDRs rejected ?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tidbits said:


> Hi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am in the exactly same situation, though I have 6 years experience but cannot claim experience points. I have just applied with EA for verification.

I will be following this thread for guidance.

Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess this qualifies as Plant Engineer



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tidbits (Jul 15, 2016)

tk123 said:


> I am in the exactly same situation, though I have 6 years experience but cannot claim experience points. I have just applied with EA for verification.
> 
> I will be following this thread for guidance.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a query on your career reports.... Did you write the 3 career reports based on your past work ex (which you cannot claim) or was it based on some projects you did during your BE


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

tidbits said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query on your career reports.... Did you write the 3 career reports based on your past work ex (which you cannot claim) or was it based on some projects you did during your BE




Mine were based on work experience. However, I may not be able to claim work experience points  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,

My nominated occupation is :Electrical Engineering Drafts person (7 years experience).

I have applied for skills assessment with EA through CDR route. EA has not assessed my CDR as I do not have Engineering qualification (mine is Bachelors of science).

My MARA agent suggesting me to apply for RPL to get the equivalent Australian qualification certificate for my Electrical Engineering Drafts person work experience because Electrical Engineering Drafts person needs at least diploma certificate in relavent field for skilss assessment.

Does any one have an idea how to apply for RPL and which University/organisation will provide the RPL certificate for "Electrical Engineering Drafts Persons"?

Your suggestion will be highly appriciated.


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

I have received positive outcome today from EA and will submit EOI in 2 days. How much time nowadays to take the invitation??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

With 60 points

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

ankush

congrats for your +ve outcome. can u share a copy of ur cdr w/out personal details. i need for reference only


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

agt said:


> GUYS
> 
> I got the PR - Visa Grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


congrats dear for ur grant.

were u in muscat when ur grant came?

reg


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

elecengr said:


> ankush
> 
> congrats for your +ve outcome. can u share a copy of ur cdr w/out personal details. i need for reference only


Sure..ur email

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

agt said:


> GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratss

How many points did you have and when did you submit EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

I already got visa 476 but to be safe side went for Skill assessment. I have bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering and Masters degree in Computer Science. I have no experience so decide to Assess my Electrical Engineering degree from Engineers Australia. Applied Fast track on 1st of August 2016 with CDR route and today got Positive Assessment with skill occupation assigned as Electronic Engineer. Though i was given choice either to be assessed as Electronic Engineer or Engineering Technologist.


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

ankush

i hv sent u a pm. pl check.


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

elecengr said:


> ankush
> 
> i hv sent u a pm. pl check.


Okay..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> I already got visa 476 but to be safe side went for Skill assessment. I have bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering and Masters degree in Computer Science. I have no experience so decide to Assess my Electrical Engineering degree from Engineers Australia. Applied Fast track on 1st of August 2016 with CDR route and today got Positive Assessment with skill occupation assigned as Electronic Engineer. Though i was given choice either to be assessed as Electronic Engineer or Engineering Technologist.


ohhhh wow congrats.
that is in 4 working days. ridiculously fast.
Yesterday my agent submitted my assessment application via fast track route.
hoping for the best IA.
did you use university projects as career episodes?


----------



## adobongrojak (Aug 5, 2016)

ankushcool said:


> Sure..ur email
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


hi, can ask help for copy of ur CDR as well, just for reference only, but how i can private msg u to send my email address? 

also to anyone else, pls help for CDR, God bless!

thanks in advance!


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

ankush

whenevr u free then reply.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> ohhhh wow congrats.
> that is in 4 working days. ridiculously fast.
> Yesterday my agent submitted my assessment application via fast track route.
> hoping for the best IA.
> did you use university projects as career episodes?


Thank you very much. Yes i did use university projects also i got the reply from assessor next day after submitting my application. I would have been given my assessment next day but the only issue was my cpd was in incorrect format that's why it took 4 days.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Thank you very much. Yes i did use university projects also i got the reply from assessor next day after submitting my application. I would have been given my assessment next day but the only issue was my cpd was in incorrect format that's why it took 4 days.


that is quick - happy for you.
i submitted my application on 4th of august.
would "queued for assessment" turn green in status section once the application reaches at that stage?


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear. bilalab89

.What was wrong in your CPD format and what you corrected? Please elaborate...
I am really surprised, usually they assign CO on tenth working day after CDR submission, thats what they informed due to heavy workloads.
Anyway, congrats for getting +ve assessment.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Sunil4dv said:


> Dear. bilalab89
> 
> .What was wrong in your CPD format and what you corrected? Please elaborate...
> I am really surprised, usually they assign CO on tenth working day after CDR submission, thats what they informed due to heavy workloads.
> Anyway, congrats for getting +ve assessment.


Thank you very much for the wishes. well to be honest i didn't know how fast it was processed. The only issue with my cpd was that i wrote it in paragraph form where as it was required in bulletin format like with dates location place etc. I corrected it and the next day i got my assessment +ve


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> that is quick - happy for you.
> i submitted my application on 4th of august.
> would "queued for assessment" turn green in status section once the application reaches at that stage?


Don't know about it bro. When i submitted my application it was saying "Assessment in Progress" and the next morning i checked i got the reply from my assessor


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Is there any whatsapp group for Aus immigration mechanical engineer aspirants.


----------



## madil19 (Aug 6, 2016)

Dear members

kindly guide me if i have 3 years of experience as mechanical design engineer and 5+ years as mechanical maintenance engineer.
either i apply for under 233511, 233512,233513. as i have BSc Industrial and Manufacturing Engineering.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All, I am in a process to file my assessment to EA, Can you please guide me if it is must to get the role and responsibilities to company HR on letter head?? or we can get it from any colleague and attested from Notary on a stamp paper? also if we can get it from a colleague, it should be strictly my line manager or my team member can also do it?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi All, I am in a process to file my assessment to EA, Can you please guide me if it is must to get the role and responsibilities to company HR on letter head?? or we can get it from any colleague and attested from Notary on a stamp paper? also if we can get it from a colleague, it should be strictly my line manager or my team member can also do it?




Check MSA booklet. It will give you a very good idea about everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

madil19 said:


> Dear members
> 
> kindly guide me if i have 3 years of experience as mechanical design engineer and 5+ years as mechanical maintenance engineer.
> either i apply for under 233511, 233512,233513. as i have BSc Industrial and Manufacturing Engineering.


According to your experience you will be suitable for mechanical engineer. i applied for a electrical engineer since mu degree was in electrical engineering but after reviewing my CDR, my assessor told me that i can be either given electronics engineer or engineer technologist. So it totally depends on your career episodes. If they highly emphasise on your mechanical skills then you will be given mechanical engineer occupation else the assessor will let u know which other is suitable


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

tk123 said:


> Check MSA booklet. It will give you a very good idea about everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot , can you or anyone please let me know that is it ok if your manager has also left the previous company, who is signing your reference letter for that company? or we must get it signed from the one who is presently working in the company


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Thanks a lot , can you or anyone please let me know that is it ok if your manager has also left the previous company, who is signing your reference letter for that company? or we must get it signed from the one who is presently working in the company



I think its better to have from someone current. Not as much from EA point of view but for later when you submit for Visa Assessment. 

Or alternatively, you can let the new manager know if he receives a call.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi TK123, I think I didn't post my query in a proper way. I was asking I need to get the reference letter from a company XXX where i worked 6 years back, now my manager at that time also left that XXX company. he is in some another company now, is it ok to get the reference letter from him for XXX company?


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi TK123, I think I didn't post my query in a proper way. I was asking I need to get the reference letter from a company XXX where i worked 6 years back, now my manager at that time also left that XXX company. he is in some another company now, is it ok to get the reference letter from him for XXX company?




I know where you are coming from. But you need to think this through. 

- How do you get access to Company Letterhead and Stamps/etc.
- What date do you put on the letter? If it is when you were there, its not correct. If it is today's date, it wont be correct either.
- Lets say, for argument sake, you get a backdated letter from your manager on company letterhead. What happens if your company is called. As I understand, your facts cannot be challenged, as both you and your manager worked there, but what if they say that such letters are to be issued by HR or that they require copies of such letters when issued, or any such thing. 

So you need to think this through. If these points are actually so crucial to the application.

If you choose to get a letter from your manager anyway, then its best to call the company and let them know that you have this letter from the time you worked there and you will be using this for immigration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

ankushcool said:


> Sure..ur email
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk




Hi Ankush, 
please share wid me too.
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I really commend the help and assistance shown on this forum.
I have a series of questions disturbing me so I can't really decide in the PR approach.
I studied Electrical and electronics engineering, so my courses were a mixture of both. 
My project topic was on the design of a h-bridge drive for a dc motor control and using power mosfets for switching h-bridge, while using a micro controller to feed pulses. When I did internships, what I remember learning very well and doing myself was designing and construction of direct-on-line starters and star delta starters for the control of induction motors. I guess these descriptions should fit more into electronics engineering or engineering technologist. Or what do you guys think fits the description of these episodes. I doubt that if I select electrical engineer, I ll be rejected back to engineering technologist or electronics engineer. My personal belief is that if I select electrical engineer, EA will most likely change it to engineering technologist, while if I select electronics engineer, with a good CDR, it will remain(what are your thoughts here?)
As electronics engineer and engineering technologist are flagged occupations, it poses some risk, but I ve manned up to face whatever that happens when the new sol for 2017 comes out. The thing is this, my highest possible points which I am aiming for is 60points(age 25 +bsc15+ pte20 hopefully) So I know well that I will have to wait for a long while to get an invitation after submitting an EOI with my 60 points. I plan doing my EA assessment first(soon) then proceeding to giving full focus on pte to ace my required points. My fear is that when that time comes, most likely next year, by the time I lodge an EOI, I will wait for long which may pass the July financial year. Though I still have this belief that some professions like accounting and IT will leave the sol before electronics, I m still yet to make a decision. So please advice me what occupation should I assess for. I know that if by chance I get electrical engineer, there is no hurry then as it is not a flagged occupation. But if it doesn't happen, between electronics engineer and engineering technologist, which issues out invites faster for 60pointers. Which looks less likely to leave the sol?. Please just advice me on the plan to follow. I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Inquiry*

Hello all, 
I have a query, I wrote my ielts exam and this is the result. L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, I am expecting my CDR's assessment in the next week. However my points are accumulating as these:
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points

I am a mechanical engineer who graduated in 2014 so I don't have a work experience of 3 years to qualify for 5 points. 

Can someone please suggest which state should I submit my EOI for and is there any chance of me getting nominated by any state?

Or should I just wait for myself to complete 3 years of my work experience. 
Thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## Mohamadsalah (Jul 12, 2016)

did Engineers Australia counted your years of experience in HSE management in mechanical engineering??


----------



## Mohamadsalah (Jul 12, 2016)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


did Engineers Australia counted your years of experience in HSE management in mechanical engineering??


----------



## samb19802000 (Dec 3, 2015)

mctowel said:


> Hello everyone,
> I really commend the help and assistance shown on this forum.
> I have a series of questions disturbing me so I can't really decide in the PR approach.
> I studied Electrical and electronics engineering, so my courses were a mixture of both.
> ...


Mate, what is your job role (JD). Do you have any industrial experience?


Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a query, I wrote my ielts exam and this is the result. L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, I am expecting my CDR's assessment in the next week. However my points are accumulating as these:
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


I don't know much about states that which one is good for us, as I am also a mechanical engineer. However, you can apply to any state your IELTS score is very good.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a query, I wrote my ielts exam and this is the result. L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, I am expecting my CDR's assessment in the next week. However my points are accumulating as these:
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


Hey, looks like you have good ielts score. You can try taking pte to score 79 in all modules to get 10 more points and get applied for 189.
This is my personal opinion

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

I am working as a software tester. Can someone please advise under which ANZSCO code should I apply - 261313 or 261399?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> I don't know much about states that which one is good for us, as I am also a mechanical engineer. However, you can apply to any state your IELTS score is very good.


being eligible is one thing, getting a nomination is another. Has anyone ever seen a mechanical engineer being invited by a state with 55+5 points?


----------



## teji22singh (Aug 10, 2016)

hello dear, 
m a mechanical engineer , having 7 year exp in industry in production, quality, assembly , manufacturing, fields, from last 2.5 year m working with industrial training institutes as a welder instructor.

done ielts with 6 band each, 
need strong guidance to file skill assessment, and how to make strong CDR. 
Witing for response, 
thanx


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

samb19802000 said:


> Mate, what is your job role (JD). Do you have any industrial experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L21 using Tapatalk



My industrial experience was in industrial internship training which i did designing of motor starters like direct-on-line and star-delta. It was basically hard wiring, no software involved.


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Thank you very much. Yes i did use university projects also i got the reply from assessor next day after submitting my application. I would have been given my assessment next day but the only issue was my cpd was in incorrect format that's why it took 4 days.


Congrats!


----------



## Turukmaktao (Jul 6, 2016)

@agt 
I am an electronics engineer - 
i wanted to ask - 
1- I have bachelors and masters. I want to get my bachelors degree assessed.
so do i write career episodes about just my bachelors projects?

2- how long did it take you to write all the 4 essays?

3 - i hope you have the assessment now  

Thanks!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Turukmaktao said:


> @agt
> I am an electronics engineer -
> i wanted to ask -
> 1- I have bachelors and masters. I want to get my bachelors degree assessed.
> ...


you can use any of your projects either from bachelors, work or masters degree.
only include projects that can help you demonstrate all the competencies EA is looking for.
you need 3 career episodes and not 4.
4th one is summary statement which is based on your 3 episode.
good luck

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turukmaktao (Jul 6, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> you can use any of your projects either from bachelors, work or masters degree.
> only include projects that can help you demonstrate all the competencies EA is looking for.
> you need 3 career episodes and not 4.
> 4th one is summary statement which is based on your 3 episode.
> ...




Oh so I can write about my thesis and research work I did in Masters even though I am getting my bachelors degree assessed?! that's great! 
Also, yes.. we have to write 3 career episodes and 1 summary statement.

So is this summary statement and CPD (Continuing Professional Development) ??

ps - i can see that you access this forum using Tapatalk . is this a mobile app? does it give notifications?

Thanks!


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Turukmaktao said:


> Oh so I can write about my thesis and research work I did in Masters even though I am getting my bachelors degree assessed?! that's great!
> Also, yes.. we have to write 3 career episodes and 1 summary statement.
> 
> So is this summary statement and CPD (Continuing Professional Development) ??
> ...


Do refer MSA BOOKLET from engineers Australia website before starting. If gives you each and every detail you are asking for.
Best of luck.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Turukmaktao said:


> Oh so I can write about my thesis and research work I did in Masters even though I am getting my bachelors degree assessed?! that's great!
> Also, yes.. we have to write 3 career episodes and 1 summary statement.
> 
> So is this summary statement and CPD (Continuing Professional Development) ??
> ...


you should read MSA booklet to start with. yes tapatalk is mobile app and it gives notifications

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanjm31 (Jul 10, 2016)

*CDR Sample*

I am a civil engineer, will appreciate receiving sample CDR for reference purpose only.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

adnanjm31 said:


> I am a civil engineer, will appreciate receiving sample CDR for reference purpose only.


bro no one would share their own cdrs because if EA finds out about any copied text, they would penalise both copies.
consult with MSA booklet and it is pretty much self explanatory.
good luck

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## JYousuf (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello Everyone.

I am Electrical Engineer, but working in the Petroleum industry from last 10 years. I have applied for Skilled Assessment as an electrical Engineer on 5th Sep, i submitted Academic IELTS which i have done for some other reason and applied for skilled assessment. Now waiting for result.

I intend to do my IELTS (General) in 2 weeks time, and will be ready with the results by 7th or 8th October 2016.

I intend to know what other documents i need for Expression of Interest, as i may start working on them too, side by side. Any other valuable advice will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

JYousuf said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am Electrical Engineer, but working in the Petroleum industry from last 10 years. I have applied for Skilled Assessment as an electrical Engineer on 5th Sep, i submitted Academic IELTS which i have done for some other reason and applied for skilled assessment. Now waiting for result.
> 
> ...


Expression of interest doesn't need any documents to be uploaded. You general details, ielts trf number and ea id will suffice. Correct me if I am wrong

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turukmaktao (Jul 6, 2016)

*is work experience mandatory for degree assessment?*

is work experience mandatory for degree assessment from engineers Australia? People have been saying it is and there is no such thing written in the MSA booklet.

Is there anyone who has assessed their degree without any work experience?

Thanks!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Turukmaktao said:


> is work experience mandatory for degree assessment from engineers Australia? People have been saying it is and there is no such thing written in the MSA booklet.
> 
> Is there anyone who has assessed their degree without any work experience?
> 
> Thanks!


no you dont need work experience.
if you can write 3 career episodes from your degree then that would work too.
i wrote 2 of mine from bs and msc

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I sent my CDR for professional engineer to engineers Australia on 31st August. The status still shows 'queued for assessment'. Does any one have any idea when can I expect an outcome?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

And I have received zero replies for the blank emails I sent on their ID to check the status.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi All
I need a clarification/advice about the ANZSCO code. i am an instrumentation engineer academically and working as control system engineer in UAE. Please advice which is the appropriate code 
233411 Electronics engineer or 
233513 Plant engineer which says specialization as automation and control which matches with my job title??

I am in the process of preparing my CDR and will be applying for EA assessment very soon.
Thanks in advance


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Also if someone could advice is it mandatory to get the employment/experience assessed by EA.
If yes how much time does it take normally if the experience/reference letter clearly states the job description and duties ?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I sent my CDR for professional engineer to engineers Australia on 31st August. The status still shows 'queued for assessment'. Does any one have any idea when can I expect an outcome?


If you have applied through fast track, currently it is taking approximately 13 working days to move to assessment in progress. If you have applied for RSA as well, it may take couple of days more.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Also if someone could advice is it mandatory to get the employment/experience assessed by EA.
> If yes how much time does it take normally if the experience/reference letter clearly states the job description and duties ?


Employment assessment is not mandatory, but it is good to have it. It may take couple of days extra if you apply for RSA as well in fast track mode.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Employment assessment is not mandatory, but it is good to have it. It may take couple of days extra if you apply for RSA as well in fast track mode.


Thanks jeyam_555, please advice on my other query, shall i need to apply as an electronics engineer or plant engineer.
And what is the probable waiting time for getting and ITA in the present scenario for the above professions ?


----------



## Guitarlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Good day,

I am hoping to apply to Engineers Australia for assessment as an Electrical Engineer. 

Athough my undergrad degree reads B.Tech(Hons) Electronic / Electrical Engineering my major was Telecomms and this means I did not do some power courses in my final year rather I did telecom courses.

And when I read about the occupational definition of an Electrical Engineer its more like a power engineer which I have written 3 CDRs on.

My concern is that though I have good CDRs to satisfy Electrical Engineer my major in the final year of my 5 year bacherlors degree was in Telecoms.

The only difference between power major and telecom major which I did in undergrad was just 4 final year courses , I am afraid my B.tech might be graded as associate degree rather than equivalent to a 4 year Australian degree if I nominate Electrical Engineer because I didnt rake those 4 courses in Final year.

Please advise if my concerns are genuine or I can still have my bacherlors graded as equivalent to australian 4 year degree for an Electrical Engineer if I write 3 good CDRs.


My B.Tech was 5 years.


I know this is quite lengthy and absorbing but I do look forward to a detailed response from you as life changing decisions will be made based on it.


I am most grateful

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks jeyam_555, please advice on my other query, shall i need to apply as an electronics engineer or plant engineer.
> And what is the probable waiting time for getting and ITA in the present scenario for the above professions ?


Sorry I don't know about your profession since I am a mechanical engineer. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Employment assessment is not mandatory, but it is good to have it. It may take couple of days extra if you apply for RSA as well in fast track mode.


Did you claim work exp in applying for PR but you didn't had assessment with EA?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, I claimed points for work but didn't do RSA in engineers Australia. I have friends as well in the same scenario but I agree it is good to have. I haven't lodged visa yet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Yes, I claimed points for work but didn't do RSA in engineers Australia. I have friends as well in the same scenario but I agree it is good to have. I haven't lodged visa yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Did you receive the invitation to apply ?? How much points did you claim ??


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Did you receive the invitation to apply ?? How much points did you claim ??


Yes I received invitation during last round. I claimed 60 points mechanical engineer occupation. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Yes I received invitation during last round. I claimed 60 points mechanical engineer occupation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


congrats mate. Hope you get the visa grant soon.
I believe your code was 233512 ??
and I am planning to get my skills assessed in 233513 using the fast track.
Lets hope for the best.
Thanks


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

hello everyone.

i have little query regarding fast track assessment from EA, is it mandatory that all of the docs should be coloured copies to apply under FAST TRACK and not the attested B/W copies.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> congrats mate. Hope you get the visa grant soon.
> I believe your code was 233512 ??
> and I am planning to get my skills assessed in 233513 using the fast track.
> Lets hope for the best.
> Thanks


Thank mate and best of luck for your ea assessment and EOI. Hurry up, mechanical occupation is filling fast

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> congrats mate. Hope you get the visa grant soon.
> I believe your code was 233512 ??
> and I am planning to get my skills assessed in 233513 using the fast track.
> Lets hope for the best.
> Thanks


what is the process of fast track. can you please brief on that. Is it only about the documents in color copies. rest of the process is same ?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> what is the process of fast track. can you please brief on that. Is it only about the documents in color copies. rest of the process is same ?


No difference in documentation I believe. The only difference is cost and timeline you get the assessment results after submitting. Fast track takes 13 working days as per current trend. Regular MSA may take months to get results
Do refer MSA BOOKLET for better understanding

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> No difference in documentation I believe. The only difference is cost and timeline you get the assessment results after submitting. Fast track takes 13 working days as per current trend. Regular MSA may take months to get results
> Do refer MSA BOOKLET for better understanding
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Sorry but is it applicable to all categories? I am applying for SOL code - 261313 - Software Engineer. Currently, I am in AUS and would like to go for fast track application process as my VISA is expiring in Dec this year. Can I do that ?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry I am not sure about your occupation, but I think engineers Australia doesn't assess software engineers.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Sorry I am not sure about your occupation, but I think engineers Australia doesn't assess software engineers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah Jeeyam_555 is correct engineers australia is not the official assessing authority for software engineers. its Australian Computer Society (ACS).
I am not sure about the working of ACS since it does not concern me. Please check its website to get the information about fast tracking it. Below is the link for ACS.

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

Thanks


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dear All,

I need a clarification about the points considered for age. As per the present calculation I am getting 60 points. I am in the process of finalizing my CDR and submitting it to the EA soon. I have around 8 years of experience but can produce documentary evidence in the required format of EA for around 4 years. Hence I cannot claim the maximum points for experience.
I am a 1985 born and will turning 32 years in March 2017.
In the worst case scenario if I do not get invite by March next year will I loose 5 points on age after March 2017 ?? Please advice


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need a clarification about the points considered for age. As per the present calculation I am getting 60 points. I am in the process of finalizing my CDR and submitting it to the EA soon. I have around 8 years of experience but can produce documentary evidence in the required format of EA for around 4 years. Hence I cannot claim the maximum points for experience.
> I am a 1985 born and will turning 32 years in March 2017.
> In the worst case scenario if I do not get invite by March next year will I loose 5 points on age after March 2017 ?? Please advice


I heard that 32 years need to be completed which means till March 2018, but not sure. Seniors can confirm.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

*positive outcome of CDR*



jeyam_555 said:


> If you have applied through fast track, currently it is taking approximately 13 working days to move to assessment in progress. If you have applied for RSA as well, it may take couple of days more.


Jeyam, 
Happy to see that your case is in good shape. 
I got positive response from EA after 15 days in total. Do you or anyone have any idea about state nomination? I have applied to Victoria and NSW as I don't haveee 60 points independently till now. My ielts score is L-8.5,R-8.0,W-7.5,S-7.0
Should I expect an invite or shall I start preparing for PTE? and what next steps should be prepared for?

It would be great help if someone can mention a timeline too. 

Regards


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Jeyam,
> Happy to see that your case is in good shape.
> I got positive response from EA after 15 days in total. Do you or anyone have any idea about state nomination? I have applied to Victoria and NSW as I don't haveee 60 points independently till now. My ielts score is L-8.5,R-8.0,W-7.5,S-7.0
> Should I expect an invite or shall I start preparing for PTE? and what next steps should be prepared for?
> ...


I am not familiar on state nominations but based on IELTS score I can say that you can easily crack PTE with 79 points in all modules which boosts you points to 60 and apply for 189 VISA. What is your occupation category?


----------



## anonymoususer (Sep 17, 2016)

*Awaiting invite Apr'16 submitted 60 points*

Hi People,

I had submitted my EOI on apr'16 for 189 with 60 points. 

Any clues as to when i'd get one?


----------



## anonymoususer (Sep 17, 2016)

*Awaiting invite Apr'16 submitted 60 points*

Hi People,

I had submitted my EOI on apr'16 for 189 with 60 points for software engg. 

Any clues as to when i'd get one?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

anonymoususer said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on apr'16 for 189 with 60 points for software engg.
> 
> Any clues as to when i'd get one?


For ANZSCO code 2613 (Software professional etc) the cut off is around 65 points as of now. I am not exactly sure when this cut off will come down.
Refer to the skillselect results and ceilings document for the latest draw

thanks


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Jeyam,
> Happy to see that your case is in good shape.
> I got positive response from EA after 15 days in total. Do you or anyone have any idea about state nomination? I have applied to Victoria and NSW as I don't haveee 60 points independently till now. My ielts score is L-8.5,R-8.0,W-7.5,S-7.0
> Should I expect an invite or shall I start preparing for PTE? and what next steps should be prepared for?
> ...


Hi Bonkers,
What is your ANZSCO Code ??
was your application fast track or normal ?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> I heard that 32 years need to be completed which means till March 2018, but not sure. Seniors can confirm.


Hi Jeeyam,

I checked with other sources/consultants and they confirmed that it is 32 years inclusive which implies 32 years 0 days to 32 years 364 days are one and the same. As you confirmed one can claim maximum points till he/she turns 33 years.


regards


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> I am not familiar on state nominations but based on IELTS score I can say that you can easily crack PTE with 79 points in all modules which boosts you points to 60 and apply for 189 VISA. What is your occupation category?


I am a mechanical engineer so it is 233512 I think. And yes I paid for fast track result. 


Regards


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I am a mechanical engineer so it is 233512 I think. And yes I paid for fast track result.
> 
> 
> Regards


Go for PTE, you can easily get 79 points in each module, mechanical engineers with 60 points will get invited in 2nd or 3rd round. This is my personal opinion. Think and decide. Best of luck.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Go for PTE, you can easily get 79 points in each module, mechanical engineers with 60 points will get invited in 2nd or 3rd round. This is my personal opinion. Think and decide. Best of luck.


If I score 79 each, I will be having 65 points. I have heard the format and everything isn't like IELTS and it will need a good one month practice. :S


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> If I score 79 each, I will be having 65 points. I have heard the format and everything isn't like IELTS and it will need a good one month practice. :S


Yes exactly, I will not say it is easy, but scoring is easy comparing to IELTS. The format is also different and needs practice. Please do follow PTE-A Exam thread so that you will know the latest trends and tips. Rather applying 190 VISA which is confined to a state, crack PTE and go for 189.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I am a mechanical engineer so it is 233512 I think. And yes I paid for fast track result.
> 
> 
> Regards


hiii dear,

congrats for your assessment.

i have little query regarding fast track. Is it mandatory that the all docs should be coloured copies and not the attested B/Ws.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hiii dear,
> 
> congrats for your assessment.
> 
> ...


Don't really know man. Mine were all original colored scanned documents. But I think I read something about that in MSA booklet.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Thanks*



buntygwt said:


> hiii dear,
> 
> congrats for your assessment.
> 
> ...


Don't really know man. Mine were all original colored scanned documents. But I think I read something about that in MSA booklet.


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hiii dear,
> 
> congrats for your assessment.
> 
> ...


use colored scans I am not sure but think I have read it somewhere.


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*power or other specialisation*



Guitarlife said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am hoping to apply to Engineers Australia for assessment as an Electrical Engineer.
> 
> ...



I am in the same boat my friend.

well in my country plant engineers and industrial engineers go through a totally different course of study so relating to that I will be applying for mechanical engineer category


----------



## Guitarlife (Sep 14, 2016)

goaussie2015 said:


> I am in the same boat my friend.
> 
> well in my country plant engineers and industrial engineers go through a totally different course of study so relating to that I will be applying for mechanical engineer category


Hello buddy,

What would you advise I do now ?

If I have 3 good CDRs on power will it fly ?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## afnanmalik (Sep 18, 2016)

Hy guys,
I have given IELTS (academic) 8 months ago now I am planning for australian PR. My results are L=7.5 R=7 W=7 S=7
my question is whether academic module will give me 10 points as my relevant assessing authority is EA they accept both modules but whether DIBP will accept it for points or not.
Kindly help me thanking you in antcipation


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Yes, I claimed points for work but didn't do RSA in engineers Australia. I have friends as well in the same scenario but I agree it is good to have. I haven't lodged visa yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


So you are brave enough to have the visa fee money on the line, claim for work experience without that being assessed by EA? What if DIBP refuse your application because you don't have assessment from EA for claimed work experience?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, I work in a company relevant to my occupation, have financial documents, performance review documents, promotion letters, and trying to get employment verification letter. I believe that suffice their requirements, else let's see the fate. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Well, I work in a company relevant to my occupation, have financial documents, performance review documents, promotion letters, and trying to get employment verification letter. I believe that suffice their requirements, else let's see the fate. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


rich enough to bet 3600 AUD on the line.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

In the nutshell they may ask me to do RSA, wont reject my application because of this. I have a friend who is about to get grant without RSA. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> In the nutshell they may ask me to do RSA, wont reject my application because of this. I have a friend who is about to get grant without RSA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hi Jeyam,

Any updates from your side ??
Hope things are going well on your application


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yet to lodge visa. Inprocess of collecting documents.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Guys

Need your help. I am a Telecom engineer planning to apply for CDR & Skills assessment with Engineers Australia. Please advise the possibility of my case to get invited ?

1. IELTS (Not so good): L: 6, R: 6.5, S: 7, W:6 - No points :-(
2. Telecommunications Exprience: 10 years
3. Spouse assessment done and it is positive
4. My age: 33 Years

Questions:

What is the difference between CDR & skills assessment (work experience?) with EA ?
What are the list of relevant documents to produce in order to get positive feedback without any queries?
Is fast track option is really helpful ?
If I lodge my EOI with 60 points under 263311 Telecommunications Engineer what is the probable waiting time to get invited ?

Please help. Many thanks in advance

Cheers
Rajesh S


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help. I am a Telecom engineer planning to apply for CDR & Skills assessment with Engineers Australia. Please advise the possibility of my case to get invited ?
> 
> ...


Hi
CDR is used for skills assessment. It stands for competency demonstration report.
you need to produce 3 along with summary statement and continuous professional development repot (CPD).
The other thing you need is employment assessment and for that you would need reference letters from all of your employers stating your duties, dates as well as working hours and salary etc. The co might ask you for pay slipsdont bu.t sometimes they dont.
Fast track is really useful. For only skill assessment, you get an outcome in 15 to 17 days i think.
where as for employment assessment they would take 1 or 2 extra weeks.
fast track is worth the extra money as it saves you loads of time.
with 60 points i think you would get an invite within a month of submitting you EOI as for telecommunication engineering professionals even last year the full quote was not filled and so far only 230 or so invitations out of 1000 so plenty to go.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help. I am a Telecom engineer planning to apply for CDR & Skills assessment with Engineers Australia. Please advise the possibility of my case to get invited ?
> 
> ...


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> Hi
> CDR is used for skills assessment. It stands for competency demonstration report.
> you need to produce 3 along with summary statement and continuous professional development repot (CPD).
> The other thing you need is employment assessment and for that you would need reference letters from all of your employers stating your duties, dates as well as working hours and salary etc. The co might ask you for pay slipsdont bu.t sometimes they dont.
> ...


Hi

how much waiting time do you expect for 233513 Plant/production engineer after the expression of interest

regards,


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Visit ImmiTracker. This will give you the current trend

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can anyone provide some information on the dates of draw. How frequent does it happen ?? Is there a predefined schedule ? How does this work ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kritadvrp (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am 60 pointers with Aerospace Engineer degree.

As I saw the other engineer category point reach 65 (September round), will I have a change to get invitation with 60 pts?

Thanks for all the help mate!


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

kritadvrp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am 60 pointers with Aerospace Engineer degree.
> 
> ...


I am not sure what is the ANZSCO for Aerospace engineering. Other engineering professionals the code is 2339, if your ANZSCO code falls in the range then you have to probably wait till the threshold comes down


----------



## kritadvrp (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for your quick reply!

Aerospace ANZSCO is 233911.

Any idea how long will it take to get invitation with my current point?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

kritadvrp said:


> Thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> Aerospace ANZSCO is 233911.
> 
> Any idea how long will it take to get invitation with my current point?


Well your ANZSCO is in the 2339 category and it is in the broad classification as engineering technologist.
it is difficult for engineering technologist but probably for you hope it comes soon.


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Need inputs.


While I m waiting for my wife to write pte to get 50(got her ACS).

It looks like these two are mandatory to claim 5pts from my wife. 

I have submitted with 60 dev programmer on the month of Aug for 189only. 

I know this is long waiting queue for invite. Still when can I expect with60 and then 65? Any inputs on 190? 

Which gives me 5more ? Regards


----------



## guilhermee (Oct 17, 2016)

Could someone help me?

I want to claim the 5 points from 'Study in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area'. 
The question is: Im a Environmental Engineer.. Can I study any course to claim the points or I need to study a course related in my graduation?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Need inputs.
> 
> 
> While I m waiting for my wife to write pte to get 50(got her ACS).
> ...




this is not the right thread for your query with ACS, however yes, those two are mandatory for claiming partner points



there is a considerable que in 190 also, 

what is breakup of 60 points ?? does it include 5 partner points?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> > Need inputs.
> ...




Thanks for replying.

No my query is not for ACS

I have submitted with 60pts of my own.

30 age
15 degree
5 ACS
10 pte 
Code : Dev programmer 

Have got my wife ACS , me and my wife working here in Sydney since 2years. But our company doesn't sponsors PR 
Still she has to give for pte to get overall 5 from her to mak 65.

Before that can I go for 190 ? So I will have 65 from state sponsors.
If I go for that can I get 189 later
Now


----------



## SUJBRIS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

Recently I had applied for a CDR fast track in EA for Electronics engineer 233411, but the following things happened:

1. Assessor has asked me to update my CV for the activities for the period for which I was unemployed so anyone please guide me regarding how to update the CV for period of unemployment

2. Assessor has mentioned that possible outcome could be 263311 (telecommunication engineer) or 233914 (engineering technologist) and asked me to select the preference. Is this a positive sign?

help appreciated


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SUJBRIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I had applied for a CDR fast track in EA for Electronics engineer 233411, but the following things happened:
> 
> ...



2. if roles and responsibility matches with that of 263311 then choose this one as the time to get invite with 60/65 points is lesser as compared to 233914

but be sure that your rnr matches with that of 263311 else there would be problem at visa stage


1. unemployment period - provide details how you spend time, basically how positively you spend those days, what you learnt during that etc etc


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

As per EA and MSA Booklet I think, you need to mention your unemployment period and your duties during that period, like looking for job, etc. 

It is definitely a positive one. I think the assessor completed his/her assessment. You can just modify your CV and make sure you do not leave any gaps between your education and employment.

Please choose an occupation which has more quota and lowest cut off score. Refer Skill Select, and I think for Engineering Technologist, the quota will exhaust soon.

I recommend to reply to assessor as soon as possible to get outcome earlier. I believe if you send the reply today, there are more chances for you to get positive outcome tomorrow early morning when assessor comes to his/her desk according to Oz time.

Good luck!


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Subris*

This is for Subris previous post!




krrish123 said:


> As per EA and MSA Booklet I think, you need to mention your unemployment period and your duties during that period, like looking for job, etc.
> 
> It is definitely a positive one. I think the assessor completed his/her assessment. You can just modify your CV and make sure you do not leave any gaps between your education and employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, 
I have done my assessment as an Engineering Technologist, since I completed my bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering. But worked in software companies for 2 years in technical management, and pre-sales engineering role. Should that effect my application on 189 visa (Different occupation, experience??), though I didn't use job experience in writing my CDR. 

Another thing is that i will not claim point for my work experience, or I cant' now. Also I will be finishing my masters in ICT at Australia. 
I hope anyone experienced could answer my query?


----------



## vimal11010 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for Engineering Technologist assessment on 1st of Sep 2016 with fast track services. I have 5 years of experience in INDIA and 3+ years experience in Australia. On 16th Sep, I have recieved a request from assessor to submit PF statement and income tax returns in INDIA. My salary in India was under the tax threshold value, I didn't pay any returns. I passed same information to assessor and provide form 16 and bank statements on 19th Sep. 

I got another request from assessor on 22nd Sep for 26AS forms. I have provided the details on 23rd Sep. After that I didn't receive any information from assessor. It has been 8 weeks that I applied for assessment. When I contact the Engineers Australia, they told that they cannot able to provide appropriate time that assessor will complete my assessment.

Does any have experienced the same issue?
Can someone please suggest.

Thanks,
Veeranki


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody else received this mail from skilllset? but to my surprise i didnt find anything in the correspondence section of skill set page.
> 
> ...


weird, it should reflect, check after some time, check if anything is blocked in your browser


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*october submitees*

any one applied for EA CDR and Msa 
I applied on 9 th of this month via the normal route I am thinking of getting it fast tracked at this moment. Got any suggestions for it.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

knell said:


> Hi,
> I have done my assessment as an Engineering Technologist, since I completed my bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering. But worked in software companies for 2 years in technical management, and pre-sales engineering role. Should that effect my application on 189 visa (Different occupation, experience??), though I didn't use job experience in writing my CDR.
> 
> Another thing is that i will not claim point for my work experience, or I cant' now. Also I will be finishing my masters in ICT at Australia.
> I hope anyone experienced could answer my query?


Even if you clam your experience , it doesn't affect.

You can show your sales exp as SW sales.

Its not much of a problem.

RnR is more important than positions one held


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

vimal11010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for Engineering Technologist assessment on 1st of Sep 2016 with fast track services. I have 5 years of experience in INDIA and 3+ years experience in Australia. On 16th Sep, I have recieved a request from assessor to submit PF statement and income tax returns in INDIA. My salary in India was under the tax threshold value, I didn't pay any returns. I passed same information to assessor and provide form 16 and bank statements on 19th Sep.
> 
> ...





You have options.

For Indian Exp:
Instead of waiting anymore, you just file your IT returns through a CA, It doesn't matter you are above or below Tax slab.

Ask your UAN number from your employer, download PF statement

Submit both of them, will make your assessment swifter.

For Oz Exp:

Submit returns from ATO

Good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

goaussie2015 said:


> any one applied for EA CDR and Msa
> I applied on 9 th of this month via the normal route I am thinking of getting it fast tracked at this moment. Got any suggestions for it.


i did with normal route, it took more than 2 months... nowadays fast track service is taking longer than committed schedule


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

*I Need Your Help!*



agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Hi, i just read your post. I am an industrial engineer with 5 years of experience and i am currently working on my CDR which I find kind of a struggle to compile my 3 episodes. I would appreciate if you can share with me any CDR samples or at least your CDR to work as a guideline for me. I totally understand that I am not allowed to copy others work or else my application will be rejected. so, I assure you, i will not copy paste your work. 

appreciate your help on this!


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can anyone advice what is the present ceiling level of 233513 ??


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

SUJBRIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I had applied for a CDR fast track in EA for Electronics engineer 233411, but the following things happened:
> 
> ...


Hi Sujbris

How much time did it take you get the assessment done. I will be applying soon for EA Assessment.

thanks


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

ibbz87 said:


> Hi
> CDR is used for skills assessment. It stands for competency demonstration report.
> you need to produce 3 along with summary statement and continuous professional development repot (CPD).
> The other thing you need is employment assessment and for that you would need reference letters from all of your employers stating your duties, dates as well as working hours and salary etc. The co might ask you for pay slipsdont bu.t sometimes they dont.
> ...



Hi All,

I desperately need your help..

My qualification is 3 years Bachelors of science degree. I have been working as a Electrical Engineering Drafts Person from past 7.5 years.
I have applied for the skills assessment with EA through CDR in August.

EA has given the below reply.

_Your qualifications indicate that you may be assessed as a scientist.
We recommend you refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for contact details of the relevant assessing authority for your qualifications._

It means EA has advised me without assessing my CDR in a generic way only based on my qualification. .

Now from other forums I just came to know that "Even if I do not have the professional degree, Engineers Australia can provide the Migration Skills Assessment based on CDR and experience proofs *by deducting some years of experience*". Is it correct ? because in my case EA has given the outcome advise only based on qualification but they have not considered the work experience and not provided any outcome i.e positive or negative.

Could you suggest me can we reapply for EA for the skills assessment with EA?

Guys please help me. Please provide your advises.


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Electrical engineer waiting for more than 6 weeks normal route*

Dear all,

My status in the IEA website says my application is queued for assessment. Does this change when they start my process. I'm diligently checking my email as well, including spam. Under the normal route, the turn around time is 12 weeks as mentioned in the MSA booklet. Does anyone have experienced earlier responses from engineers australia under the normal route?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

jamesjihin88 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My status in the IEA website says my application is queued for assessment. Does this change when they start my process. I'm diligently checking my email as well, including spam. Under the normal route, the turn around time is 12 weeks as mentioned in the MSA booklet. Does anyone have experienced earlier responses from engineers australia under the normal route?


normal route is taking quite a long time, few here are waiting for more than 18 weeks.
i would advise you to pay 200 aud extra to save your precious time

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Need Help!!*

Hi Guys,

I hold a 3yr degree from University of Sunderland UK. since its accredited by Washington accord, my agent advised me to apply as Engineering Technologists since its a 3yr Degree. But EA has rejected the assessment as it requires further studies. they have advised me to apply through the CDR pathway, now I'm confused and worried. I also found out that my migration agent doesn't have much knowledge in engineering assessments.]

since I graduated last year, I dont have any relevant experience too. I have worked as a trainee for about 6 months in an engineering company. other than the service letter, I don't have anything to prove my employment and currently im working as an Assistant Manager - Administration. Now, I'm planning write a CDR for engineering technologist. Please advice whether there is any other way other going through CDR pathway?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

I will suggest you apply for the 476 visa first. That will allow you live and work in Australia for 18months. Within 18months you can get your PR.


----------



## krishnay (Nov 8, 2016)

*Mechanical engineer*

Hello everyone,

Was wondering about mechanical invites? any new updates today?

I submitted my EOI on 31/10/2016 with 65 points and still have a status of submitted in my account.

Thanks!


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

krishnay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Was wondering about mechanical invites? any new updates today?
> 
> ...


Hi Krishnay

What i understand from search through different sources is that the draw happens on second and fourth Monday of every month. Assuming the the information is credible you have applied on 31.Oct.16 & second Monday of November will be falling on 14.Nov.16, I guess the next invitation will be on that date. Since you have 65 points i strongly believe that you will get an invitation on 14.Nov.16 itself.
Seniors please cofirm the information.

Thanks


----------



## krishnay (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey thanks a lot for your reply. I thought the first round was November 9th so will there be another round on 14th? 

Thanks!


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Degree assesment*



stalwart99 said:


> I will suggest you apply for the 476 visa first. That will allow you live and work in Australia for 18months. Within 18months you can get your PR.


Do they require Washington Accord Degree as my Degree is listed but further studies also required. Can you advice me on this pls?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

krishnay said:


> Hey thanks a lot for your reply. I thought the first round was November 9th so will there be another round on 14th?
> 
> Thanks!


I checked on the DIBP website, the last round was on 09.Nov.16 as you said and the next will be on 23.Nov.16. Follow the link below.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

it seems the information from other source is not credible as the pattern followed by DIBP seems to differ from my previous statement, since the previous invitation rounds never fell on Monday


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

jev1 said:


> stalwart99 said:
> 
> 
> > I will suggest you apply for the 476 visa first. That will allow you live and work in Australia for 18months. Within 18months you can get your PR.
> ...


Washington Accord degree is needed which you clearly have. Your Bachelors degree is sufficient for the visa.


----------



## JohnEE (Aug 5, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hold a 3yr degree from University of Sunderland UK. since its accredited by Washington accord, my agent advised me to apply as Engineering Technologists since its a 3yr Degree. But EA has rejected the assessment as it requires further studies. they have advised me to apply through the CDR pathway, now I'm confused and worried. I also found out that my migration agent doesn't have much knowledge in engineering assessments.]
> 
> ...


What exactly is the title of your degree? Is it a BSc(Hons) or a BEng(Hons) degree? 

You need to sort out this issue, a UK degree should at the very least be equivalent to EA Engineering Technologist if not higher. An engineering technologist is defined by EA as someone who completed 12 years of schooling and then studied a 3 year engineering technology degree. A UK bachelors degree is 3 years but in order to enrol in one you need to have completed 13 years of schooling prior to beginning it. So I see no reason why you can't get a positive assessment. Just do as requested and write up a CDR application.

I would advise against getting a 476 visa if you qualify for a subclass 189. The 476 is a temporary visa and so will put you at a disadvantage as many employers most probably strongly prefer applicants with PR.


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I had positive assessment from EA as Production Engineer. But my degree is in Chemical Engineering.
I want to change my ANZESCO from production engineer to chemical engineer.
My question can I do that? if yes how to do it?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am about to apply to EA for proffesional engineering skill and experience assessment.

I took payment documents from the company but when I checked my social insurance report I noticed on my report company that I am working on on some periods gave me exit and then re-enter my employment immediately after 1 day. 

Would this cause any problems for me? All my insurances are paid but the above thing happened here and there.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I had positive assessment from EA as Production Engineer. But my degree is in Chemical Engineering.
> I want to change my ANZESCO from production engineer to chemical engineer.
> My question can I do that? if yes how to do it?


Hi,

That is good news that you received a positive assessment. I do not think that you can change the ANZSCO once it is assessed in that category. EA will assess or categorize in to that specific category based upon how your CDR describes your job and work experience. if you need to change the category i am afraid that you might have to reapply with new CDR describing the work/duties as per the profession you want yourself to be categorized.
By the way how much time did it take for your outcome. Was it normal or fast track ??
I believe the code which they categorized you in is 233513 ?

Thanks


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is frustrating, it will be very difficult to go through that all over again. Anyway thanks for your reply.

It took slightly over three months it was normal track. 
Yes it is but that was also my request in the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> This is frustrating, it will be very difficult to go through that all over again. Anyway thanks for your reply.
> 
> It took slightly over three months it was normal track.
> Yes it is but that was also my request in the application.
> ...


You mean that you applied in 233513 category for assessment ?? i was under the impression that you applied in chemical engineer category and they assessed you in 233513 plant engineer ANZSCO. if you had chosen that category then why do you want to change it ??


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> You mean that you applied in 233513 category for assessment ?? i was under the impression that you applied in chemical engineer category and they assessed you in 233513 plant engineer ANZSCO. if you had chosen that category then why do you want to change it ??




I was planning to go with visa 190 in Victoria where 233513 only available and I thought then I can crack IELTS but I couldn't till now and it may take a while. So I am considering 189 instead but unfortunately this ANZSCO is reaching its occupation ceiling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> I was planning to go with visa 190 in Victoria where 233513 only available and I thought then I can crack IELTS but I couldn't till now and it may take a while. So I am considering 189 instead but unfortunately this ANZSCO is reaching its occupation ceiling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the IELTS requirement for190 in Victoria for this ANZSCO ?? for 189 you are right the present number of people invited is 1280 out of a possible 1539 in the 2335 category. This is the result as of October invitation round. Lets c how it goes and hope for the best...


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

engineers, specially those ones in the 2335 group (mechanical, industrial and production), do you know anyone who was invited in the 9th November round? Because I dont.

I applied for SC189 with 65 points I haven't got an invitation yet. 

Looking at myimmitrack, there are few people with 65 points. Only one with 70 e some with 60 points.

Any expectations for the next round? I hope I get this damm invitation. =)


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> What is the IELTS requirement for190 in Victoria for this ANZSCO ?? for 189 you are right the present number of people invited is 1280 out of a possible 1539 in the 2335 category. This is the result as of October invitation round. Lets c how it goes and hope for the best...




7 each 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> engineers, specially those ones in the 2335 group (mechanical, industrial and production), do you know anyone who was invited in the 9th November round? Because I dont.
> 
> I applied for SC189 with 65 points I haven't got an invitation yet.
> 
> ...




From what I read here in the forums, it appears no one has been invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

JohnEE said:


> What exactly is the title of your degree? Is it a BSc(Hons) or a BEng(Hons) degree?
> 
> You need to sort out this issue, a UK degree should at the very least be equivalent to EA Engineering Technologist if not higher. An engineering technologist is defined by EA as someone who completed 12 years of schooling and then studied a 3 year engineering technology degree. A UK bachelors degree is 3 years but in order to enrol in one you need to have completed 13 years of schooling prior to beginning it. So I see no reason why you can't get a positive assessment. Just do as requested and write up a CDR application.
> 
> I would advise against getting a 476 visa if you qualify for a subclass 189. The 476 is a temporary visa and so will put you at a disadvantage as many employers most probably strongly prefer applicants with PR.



Hi!

Greetings!

I have BEng Hons In Mechanical Engineering. I read the whole MSA booklet but I can't still figure out why they have asked me to write a CDR. As per the Booklet (Please see attached), if you have a Honours Degree then its fine (correct me if am wrong) and I don't understand the dual degree accreditation 

What If I apply through Sydney Accord?

Moreover, I didn't request EA to assess me as PE but an ET.


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

jev1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to attach the attachment.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi.
If your education is not recignized by any accord, you have to write CDR, no matter which qualification


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> 7 each
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that is a reasonably tedious task. What is the processing time expected for the state nomination ?


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment. 

I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR (Relevant Skilled Exp) on *30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track) and got the assessment on *17th Nov 2016* from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:

1) “*The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and technical applications, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Civil Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and civil engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis. You presented the proficient application technical skills and contribution to the advancement of civil engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of civil technology and technical support. Based on this carrier episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the Civil Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). Please confirm. Alternatively, you may provide rectified CDRs presenting your professional engineering exposure”.*

*2) “As per Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment requirements Section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet, in addition to the reference letter applicant must submit documents issued by the related government agency or any other organization not related to your employer.
Based on section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet 2016, the third party documentation is required. In your case, you may provide Declaration Acknowledgement Slip/114(1) (Return of Income Filed Voluntarily for Complete Year) or Employer Generated Income Tax Report in conjunction with the Online statements to verify employment claims”*.

I am really confused on *Point 1* as he is asking me whether I will accept the Engineer Technologist or want to rectify the CDR. I am not sure about the ANZSCO code for Engr. Technologist whether it has the same Visa value outcomes like CIVIL ENGINEER code.....Please provide me any details and suggestion. 

*For Point No 2,* when i was working In Pakistan my annual salary was was below the Tax Slab so no Tax was deducted from my monthly salary. I don't have any Tax no or any kind of evidence from third party. What Shall I do? 
Can I provide any affidavit or something from Notary Public Will EA accept it ?

Best Regards
&
Thank you.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello

I am a Telecom Engineer (263311) applied for CDR assessment with EA on 9th Nov 16, but I DIDN'T apply for RSA based on a forum member advise.

Now I have a doubt, 

1. Whether RSA is mandatory to claim points for relevant work experience years, while filing visa with DIBP? 

2. Or DIBP doesn't mandate EA's RSA skill assessment on work experience years since they assess the work experience by their own based on the employment evidences we upload

Please suggest me with your experience, whether RSA is mandatory to do ? 

Or I can simply go ahead with my CDR positive assessment letter with DIBP and claim points for work experience based on my employment evidences while filing visa ?

Little bit worried about consequences of not opting for RSA, please help.

Thanks


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone, Any help will be very much appreciated..!!


Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment.
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR (Relevant Skilled Exp) on *30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track) and got the assessment on *17th Nov 2016* from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:
> 
> ...


----------



## ammarda (Nov 17, 2016)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Hi congrats.. I am also in the same background, I am now Mech. eng. for 6 years in QA/QC and QHSE ... I would like to know how you built your CDR and CPDs?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a Telecom Engineer (263311) applied for CDR assessment with EA on 9th Nov 16, but I DIDN'T apply for RSA based on a forum member advise.
> 
> ...


1. Not mandatory, but you should have sufficient supporting documents 

2. if interested DIBP will do their own verification even though EA has given green signal, happened in my case


you can go ahead only for assessment of qualification, later on claim points for experience, but do have sufficient documents to support your claim


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guy,
I just applied for my MSA assessment... I don't know how I didn't notice earlier, but I just figure out I made a mistake...

In the chronology of the first episode, I wrote March 2016 instead of 2015 for an undergraduate project. And it doesn't reflect well considering I completed university in 2015.

Will it cause any problems?what can I do to avert any potential problems?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

mctowel said:


> Hello guy,
> I just applied for my MSA assessment... I don't know how I didn't notice earlier, but I just figure out I made a mistake...
> 
> In the chronology of the first episode, I wrote March 2016 instead of 2015 for an undergraduate project. And it doesn't reflect well considering I completed university in 2015.
> ...




Contact member services desk @ EA & keep them informed in writing, before your application picked by any assessor. This is the only way to reach out EA and let them know. 

Don't worry it won't go wrong as long as it's unintentional mistake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Contact member services desk @ EA & keep them informed in writing, before your application picked by any assessor. This is the only way to reach out EA and let them know.
> 
> Don't worry it won't go wrong as long as it's unintentional mistake.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope I get positive assessment for electronics engineer

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Not mandatory, but you should have sufficient supporting documents
> 
> 2. if interested DIBP will do their own verification even though EA has given green signal, happened in my case
> 
> ...


Hi, what kind of doc required by DIBP in your case, do they need any additional doc to verify EA assessment?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

knell said:


> Hi, what kind of doc required by DIBP in your case, do they need any additional doc to verify EA assessment?


no additional document to verfy EA assessment, however in my case they did employment verification through Australian High Commission of India


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> no additional document to verfy EA assessment, however in my case they did employment verification through Australian High Commission of India


Hi, may I know, did you use your employment task for CDR; so that DIBP verified, or was there any document related issue with your job history?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

knell said:


> Hi, may I know, did you use your employment task for CDR; so that DIBP verified, or was there any document related issue with your job history?


yes, i did skill assessment for employment also, still DIBP verified with previous company and i had a telephonic interview by AHC, even though all docs were in place


more details on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys.. There is an something which I didn't consider serious till someone told me otherwise.

I used a phone to snap my documents to be scanned. The pictures taken are very clear and can be very legible when zoomed....But they were 96DPI.....I then used paint app to edit the DPI to 300DPI..

I didn't initially see it as an issue... Till someone started telling me it will cause problems and that the app would leave digital footprints which will be detected by EA and will affect the assessment. 

Please, with your experiences, is there a cause for worry?


Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys.. There is an something which I didn't consider serious till someone told me otherwise.
> 
> I used a phone to snap my documents to be scanned. The pictures taken are very clear and can be very legible when zoomed....But they were 96DPI.....I then used paint app to edit the DPI to 300DPI..
> 
> ...


They have clearly mentioned in MSA Booklet: "_All required documents must be colour scans of original documents and must have a resolution of at least 300 dpi._"
They can ask you to resubmit the documents with at least 300 dpi resolution or if you are lucky enough, they might accept it.
Good luck mate!


----------



## julianjai (Nov 9, 2016)

I have been reading the different posts and i am kind of confused because i have seen that some of the people that applied for fast track got the outcome during the first two weeks, however, others said that it took months. The question is, what is fast track for? is fast track a guarantee that you will get a quick response?, apparently not. Why does this happen?

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

julianjai said:


> I have been reading the different posts and i am kind of confused because i have seen that some of the people that applied for fast track got the outcome during the first two weeks, however, others said that it took months. The question is, what is fast track for? is fast track a guarantee that you will get a quick response?, apparently not. Why does this happen?
> 
> Thanks!


if documents are not proper than even fast track can't help


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

julianjai said:


> I have been reading the different posts and i am kind of confused because i have seen that some of the people that applied for fast track got the outcome during the first two weeks, however, others said that it took months. The question is, what is fast track for? is fast track a guarantee that you will get a quick response?, apparently not. Why does this happen?
> 
> Thanks!


Fast Track service never guarantees the fastest outcome, it only gurantees the fastest process. For example: if you lodge your application under fast track then it will be passed on to an assessor within 5 business days, whereas under normal process you could be in queue for several weeks or months. In short, you are paying extra amount just to avoid the queue. Outcome only depends on the quality of the application or documents your provide to EA.

Thanks!


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

Is there any possibility, that EA might require any further documents in academic course based CDR, for instance; source assignment, reference, etc? Have anyone faced any issues regarding this, cause in job based CDR, I heard sometimes (though seldom cases) EA do verification.


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi folks,

If I want to reapply with engineers Australia for different occupation can I use the same CDR with some modifications?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> If I want to reapply with engineers Australia for different occupation can I use the same CDR with some modifications?
> 
> ...


No you can't as it is already present in the turnitin plagiarism database so using it again would show that you almost entirely copied it although it was your original work... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> No you can't as it is already present in the turnitin plagiarism database so using it again would show that you almost entirely copied it although it was your original work...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk




Thank you for fast response. 
What about using other documentations such as CPD and reference letter.....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Thank you for fast response.
> What about using other documentations such as CPD and reference letter.....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reference letter should be fine... They actually don't care about cpd... It's about career episodes and summary statement... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Regarding photos - one our document was little bad since we didnt have original only picture which was of not so good quality. They asked us to resend in 1200dpi resolution.
With great difficulties we got original and sent but not 1200, but 300, however this one was accepted. (1200dpi was almost 8mb and we are able to attach max 5mb)


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

knell said:


> Is there any possibility, that EA might require any further documents in academic course based CDR, for instance; source assignment, reference, etc? Have anyone faced any issues regarding this, cause in job based CDR, I heard sometimes (though seldom cases) EA do verification.


In academic projects they just check if you had the similar subjects or final semester thesis durations coincidence with your consolidated marks memo.... No verifications necessary 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> If I want to reapply with engineers Australia for different occupation can I use the same CDR with some modifications?
> 
> ...


Is it possible to apply for assessment once again in EA for a different occupation? I was wondering this because I would be entitled to get diferent occupation instead of Production engineer. Please advise me.


----------



## julianjai (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi,

I finally got my CDR assesment outcome after 12 working days, which is not bad. However, at first i ithough that i did not need the RSA and for that reason i did not ask for that assesment (also, i did not have at the time other documents beside reference letter to support my experience). Last week I contacted an agent and he told me that my assesment outcome was missing de RSA part and that it was a needed by DIBP. I told him that according to what i have read EA did not provide a decisive opinion on the experience, and that in fact DIBP would check the experience on its own.

Therefore, i am now confused and do not know what to do, should i go for a RSA before sending my EOI? i would like to save as much money as i can, but if RSA is definitely a must then i would go for it. Apprecciate the different opinions about this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Truthret (Sep 9, 2016)

It's not mandatory. You can do without it.
A lot of people have gotten their grant without RSA. Just get all references, payslips, and third party evidence.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

julianjai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got my CDR assesment outcome after 12 working days, which is not bad. However, at first i ithough that i did not need the RSA and for that reason i did not ask for that assesment (also, i did not have at the time other documents beside reference letter to support my experience). Last week I contacted an agent and he told me that my assesment outcome was missing de RSA part and that it was a needed by DIBP. I told him that according to what i have read EA did not provide a decisive opinion on the experience, and that in fact DIBP would check the experience on its own.
> 
> Therefore, i am now confused and do not know what to do, should i go for a RSA before sending my EOI? i would like to save as much money as i can, but if RSA is definitely a must then i would go for it. Apprecciate the different opinions about this. Thanks a lot.



As far as I know, The RSEA is needed to prove our experience in years to add marks in order to achieve 60. if they found any problem in giving you the score what u required, you may be in trouble to prove that. but if u had already done your exp assessment they accept it without making any issue.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

I landed up in same confusion then I decided to go for RSA & finally applied. If you have RSA & it's not looked by DIBP there is no harm. If you don't have RSA & DIBP considers that then it's a trouble. Since there is no better clarity it's good to spend & have RSA in the outcome letter provided you have all documents & solid reference. There is no harm and it adds value in doing RSA though I see lot of forum member says it's not mandatory & DIBP granted without RSA.

Go for it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

eral said:


> They have clearly mentioned in MSA Booklet: "_All required documents must be colour scans of original documents and must have a resolution of at least 300 dpi._"
> They can ask you to resubmit the documents with at least 300 dpi resolution or if you are lucky enough, they might accept it.
> Good luck mate!


Hi eral,

I saw your signature and thought of reaching out.

I actually have a bachelors in electronics and communications engineering from an Indian university, then masters in electronics engineering with research thesis from a US university and 1 year work experience during masters program in a reputed US company. 

I need help with Engineers Australia assessment process. Am in early stages, preparing for the assessment as Electronics Engineer. Can you help me by providing any sample documents for CDR? Career episode, summary statement and CPD samples? 

Also, do you have any idea about flagged occupations? I see electronics engineer is flagged. Will it be removed next year? What does the flagged occupation mean in terms of applicants like us? 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

EA CDR assesment "queued for assessment"

Should I contact EA since my application still shows "queued for assessment" and this is the 12th working day. Or should I wait but the only reason I applied for was to get it earlier before the Christmas closure of their office. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

julianjai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got my CDR assesment outcome after 12 working days, which is not bad. However, at first i ithough that i did not need the RSA and for that reason i did not ask for that assesment (also, i did not have at the time other documents beside reference letter to support my experience). Last week I contacted an agent and he told me that my assesment outcome was missing de RSA part and that it was a needed by DIBP. I told him that according to what i have read EA did not provide a decisive opinion on the experience, and that in fact DIBP would check the experience on its own.
> 
> Therefore, i am now confused and do not know what to do, should i go for a RSA before sending my EOI? i would like to save as much money as i can, but if RSA is definitely a must then i would go for it. Apprecciate the different opinions about this. Thanks a lot.


no need to go for RSA, people have got grant even without doing RSA. 

you are correct in your understanding about _DIBP would check the experience on its own.
_


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Dear folks, I need your guidance! 
I'm applying for The assessment but I'm little confused about letting EA to assess my work experience years or keep it to DIBP?! 
-I have only 1.5 year experience, if I let EA to assess the 1.5 years can I update the outcome letter if I gained more experience by uploading the outcome letter and the reference letters for updating through EA? 
Please help. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I would suggest to not claim your work experience if you are applying for visa earlier than you will get 3 years experience. No use and less headache for you


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I suppose 65 is only for 189. You can still file for state nomination under NSW and WA I think with 60 points (including 5 for state nomination).


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Hello friends,

i just want to ask a question regarding RSA assessment from EA. For experience verification, will they (EA people) call to me and the person who signed the reference letter?

Thanks,
buntygwt

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

They may call. But they wil tell you if decide so. In our case thay asked for permission to place a call. But didnt call actually.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

buntygwt said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i just want to ask a question regarding RSA assessment from EA. For experience verification, will they (EA people) call to me and the person who signed the reference letter?
> 
> ...


In extremely rare case EA will call you or referee

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiniee (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi, can you guess that in how much time will I be invited with mechatronics degree 233999 and 60 points? Also is it possible to see that how many people have already applied in your profession with how many points.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kiniee said:


> Hi, can you guess that in how much time will I be invited with mechatronics degree 233999 and 60 points? Also is it possible to see that how many people have already applied in your profession with how many points.


check myimmitracker - expression of interest SC 189


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone who let EA assess their work exp inside Australia and got rejected?
Let's discuss, thanks.


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm an Electronics Engineer got assessed by EA as Control and Automation Engineer.
Hoping to apply for 189.


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

anyone else who worked with contractors?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

hello guys,

i have one question regarding CDR as i have submitted all required docs except one doc which is the reference letter (SD also not available) for one company, btw i am not claiming this experience but one of my CDR is based on this. will this effect the processing ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i have one question regarding CDR as i have submitted all required docs except one doc which is the reference letter (SD also not available) for one company, btw i am not claiming this experience but one of my CDR is based on this. will this effect the processing ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


if you are writing cdr from it.
you would need the reference letter.
they would ask you for it

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## scream1512 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie.

I'm in senior year in my university and I'm planning to go to Aus and take the Master degree in early 2018 ( in spring term exactly ). I'm so confused now and may you advise me should I take this course because when I finish my course, it'll be in 2020 and I'll have no chance to migrate to Aus due to the new Flagged Occupations for 2017 . Sorry for my bad level of English.

Thank you guys in advance. 
God bless you all!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

scream1512 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a newbie.
> 
> I'm in senior year in my university and I'm planning to go to Aus and take the Master degree in early 2018 ( in spring term exactly ). I'm so confused now and may you advise me should I take this course because when I finish my course, it'll be in 2020 and I'll have no chance to migrate to Aus due to the new Flagged Occupations for 2017 . Sorry for my bad level of English.
> 
> ...


then try to get yourself assessed as professional engineer from ea after yiur BS and grab 20 points for english and apply for 189 pr

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

And it will actually cost you less and be more easy. You should be really rich to get student visa))


----------



## Muhammad Noman (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello Mates
I am preparing my CDR these days and have a question, while writing CPD, is it mandatory to address all areas mentioned in CPD requirement or addressing one should be enough?

I am intending to just write training obtained after undergraduate study, would that be sufficient? What evidence is needed for CPD? Please advise

Regards
Muhammad Noman


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

scream1512 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a newbie.
> 
> I'm in senior year in my university and I'm planning to go to Aus and take the Master degree in early 2018 ( in spring term exactly ). I'm so confused now and may you advise me should I take this course because when I finish my course, it'll be in 2020 and I'll have no chance to migrate to Aus due to the new Flagged Occupations for 2017 . Sorry for my bad level of English.
> 
> ...


get a PR under 189/190

pursue masters after that, fees for PR holders is lesser as compared to international students


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I applied on 30 november as fast track to EA. When do you think should I expect the outcome to be sent?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Muhammad Noman said:


> Hello Mates
> I am preparing my CDR these days and have a question, while writing CPD, is it mandatory to address all areas mentioned in CPD requirement or addressing one should be enough?
> 
> I am intending to just write training obtained after undergraduate study, would that be sufficient? What evidence is needed for CPD? Please advise
> ...


no it does not need to have all areas covered.
there is no proof required for CPD.
Mention all the trainings, seminars, conferences, books, post graduate qualifications in it but make sure to keep it to ome A4 page

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I applied on 30 november as fast track to EA. When do you think should I expect the outcome to be sent?


if it is only the MSA then you would be getting an outcome within this week for sure

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymathews (Dec 12, 2016)

agt said:


> All the best !
> 
> I hope a positive response comes in, the wait is really stressfull !


Hi,
I received feedback for skill assessment frm EA asking for reference letter in company letter head. As i really dont want my manager to know that am applying for abroad opportunity, am stuck with this.
Any suggestions from ur end in getting it??


----------



## Kiniee (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi, I have assessed my degree from EA as mechatronics engg. At that time I had no idea about SOL and CSOL. Now I want to get assessed as mechanical engineer as my masters is in mechanical engg. I want to ask that can I submit one of the previous career episode as it is related to my masters thesis along with two new ones.?


----------



## scream1512 (Dec 12, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> then try to get yourself assessed as professional engineer from ea after yiur BS and grab 20 points for english and apply for 189 pr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hello ibbz87

Thanks a lot for taking time to help me out, I greatly appreciate this.
I've read more and I found out in Additional Comments in Support of Retaining Engineering Occupations from EA. 
At last, they wrote: Education statistics show that commencements in engineering courses have fallen signaling that course completions will follow in due course. The engineering labor force has undergone substantial change. These circumstances suggest that there is a serious risk that Australia repeats the fall in engineering numbers experienced in the first half of the last decade. Against this background, Engineers Australia believes it is extremely unwise to remove engineering occupations from the SOL in the 2017-18 financial year. 
But may you give me a forecast, will Civil Engineering be removed in future? I'm so confused with a huge of document about this problem. 

Again thank you so much for helping me !


----------



## scream1512 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> get a PR under 189/190
> 
> pursue masters after that, fees for PR holders is lesser as compared to international students


Oh thanks you so much sultan_azam, your comment is really helpful, I did not know about PR 189/190. Now I know more about it. Hopefully, our job won't be removed from SOL or CSOL list. 
I've just known about CSOL list due to your reply hehe


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

scream1512 said:


> Oh thanks you so much sultan_azam, your comment is really helpful, I did not know about PR 189/190. Now I know more about it. Hopefully, our job won't be removed from SOL or CSOL list.
> I've just known about CSOL list due to your reply hehe


all the best for your future endeavours


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*EA Assessment - documents from organization?*



ibbz87 said:


> if you are writing cdr from it.
> you would need the reference letter.
> they would ask you for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi ibbz87,

Even though I am not claiming work experience, going for education assessment only, I am writing 1 career episode from my 11.5 months work experience with a company. 

So I need to attach work experience letter from the company? Do I need any other documents from the company? What other documents I need from the company?

Please help!

Also, if I have a masters degree from the USA, do I still need to give IELTS or TOEFL score for EA assessment? Please help.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Hi ibbz87,
> 
> Even though I am not claiming work experience, going for education assessment only, I am writing 1 career episode from my 11.5 months work experience with a company.
> 
> ...


1 - yes you would neee reference letter even though you are not having your experiencr assessed.
any work more than 12 monthe should accompany a ref. letter as well as any work from where you include a career episode should accompany a reference letter irrespective of the duration of work.

2 - yes you would need ielts.
i have my masters from UK and i had to sit in ielts.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

scream1512 said:


> Hello ibbz87
> 
> Thanks a lot for taking time to help me out, I greatly appreciate this.
> I've read more and I found out in Additional Comments in Support of Retaining Engineering Occupations from EA.
> ...


well tbh it is hard to predict, there are occupations that are flagged for few years but they have not been removed yet.
once an occupation is flagged, DIBP and other aus govt departments observe them closely and make a decision on their closure.
So it is not certain that they would be closed.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> 1 - yes you would neee reference letter even though you are not having your experiencr assessed.
> any work more than 12 monthe should accompany a ref. letter as well as any work from where you include a career episode should accompany a reference letter irrespective of the duration of work.
> 
> 2 - yes you would need ielts.
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply! So I will wait for my IELTS exam scores now (it is scheduled in Jan) 

Is there a particular format for the reference letter from the company? Do I need to ask my ex-boss to write about my projects/work details in this letter or is it just a standard letter saying I worked there from xx date to xx date in xyz position? 

Do I need any tax documents or pay slips from the company as well? What else do I ask my previous employer?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys, please EA seems to be delaying with my assessment outcome. This is already the 17th working day and no outcome/contact yet. I ve called them at the beginning of work today, but they said the assessor wasn't yet on seat. Should I still call again now?..its around 3.30pm Australian time currently


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! So I will wait for my IELTS exam scores now (it is scheduled in Jan)
> 
> Is there a particular format for the reference letter from the company? Do I need to ask my ex-boss to write about my projects/work details in this letter or is it just a standard letter saying I worked there from xx date to xx date in xyz position?
> 
> Do I need any tax documents or pay slips from the company as well? What else do I ask my previous employer?


yes it does have a proper format and you would need the job description, duties, dates, work hours, part time or full time, contact details.
everything.
download msa booklet and they have listed everything there that you would need.
for skills assessment pay slips and tax documents are not necessary but are good to have on hand.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, please EA seems to be delaying with my assessment outcome. This is already the 17th working day and no outcome/contact yet. I ve called them at the beginning of work today, but they said the assessor wasn't yet on seat. Should I still call again now?..its around 3.30pm Australian time currently


mate be patient.
just relax. mine went from queued to finalised within a day so just allow then couple of days and you'll hear from them soon.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Its been "under assessment" for like 4 days actually


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> yes it does have a proper format and you would need the job description, duties, dates, work hours, part time or full time, contact details.
> everything.
> download msa booklet and they have listed everything there that you would need.
> for skills assessment pay slips and tax documents are not necessary but are good to have on hand.
> ...


Thanks mate!

So all duties performed or a summary should do? Also, do I need to ask letter from previous boss or human resource department can give the letter as well?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know why the delay


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> So all duties performed or a summary should do? Also, do I need to ask letter from previous boss or human resource department can give the letter as well?


both letters are fine.
you dont need to add paragraphs just brief summary of each duty would do in bullet points

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mctowel said:


> I don't know why the delay


EA website said that their operations in December and January will be affected due to holidays. This delay must be due to that. Hope you receive the assessment soon!


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> both letters are fine.
> you dont need to add paragraphs just brief summary of each duty would do in bullet points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Can you kindly tell me the list of documents to be submitted for EA? I have gone through the booklet and for my education assessment as Professional Engineer, I believe I need the following:

3 career episodes, summary statement, CPD document
Reference letter from company for 1 career episode
BE degree, MS degree, two transcripts
IELTS score

Anything else that I am missing here?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, please EA seems to be delaying with my assessment outcome. This is already the 17th working day and no outcome/contact yet. I ve called them at the beginning of work today, but they said the assessor wasn't yet on seat. Should I still call again now?..its around 3.30pm Australian time currently


I don't think EA has anything on purpose towards you . It might be just end of the year delay. Just wait couple of days and then try to reach the assessor.


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

Is it alright, submitting ang masters degree assignment as CDR, though EA will assess bachelor degree?


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

knell said:


> Is it alright, submitting ang masters degree assignment as CDR, though EA will assess bachelor degree?


If you submit bachelors and masters degree and your CDR is good enough then engineers australia will recognize both the degrees... However the points you will be getting is same that is 15 points for education 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you kindly tell me the list of documents to be submitted for EA? I have gone through the booklet and for my education assessment as Professional Engineer, I believe I need the following:
> 
> ...


MSA booklet is your guideline from here because i cant remember all the documents now

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> if you are writing cdr from it.
> you would need the reference letter.
> they would ask you for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


thanks dear for your reply,

can i arrange this statutory declaration from my senior who is currently living abroad, as during my tenure he was my boss.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammad Noman (Dec 12, 2016)

Muhammad Noman said:


> Hello Mates
> I am preparing my CDR these days and have a question, while writing CPD, is it mandatory to address all areas mentioned in CPD requirement or addressing one should be enough?
> 
> I am intending to just write training obtained after undergraduate study, would that be sufficient? What evidence is needed for CPD? Please advise
> ...


Dear Mates

Awaiting your guidance please


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Update, i ve receied my positive EA outcome...It just dropped as I woke up.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Electrical or Electronics*

One of my friends applied for skills assessment last year as Electrical engineer and initially his application was not approved. CO suggested him to apply as electronics engineer. 

I studied Electrical Engineering but my degree contained several electronics courses as well. Now I am confused whether to apply as an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO code 233311) or as an Electronics Engineers (ANZSCO code 233411).

Does EA look the only the title of undergraduate degree or assesses on the basis of detailed final transcript?

I am attaching a complete list of undergraduate courses I studied. Kindly clarify which occupation suits my profile.


----------



## Arun8987 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Engineers Australia - Visa Reference letter discrepancy*

Hi,

I need an urgent advice in regards to an issue related to Visa and experience letter non-conformance.

I have been working in Qatar, middle east GCC country since 2007. I first came to Qatar on an ordinary labourer’s visa although I had an Engineering degree for the position of Project coordinator.

It is a common trend with small scale companies in GCC countries to bring people on labour visas for professional roles due to visa restrictions and cost optimisation. My case now lies with Aussie Engineering assessors and they ask why the discrepancy on previous visa’s when your experience letters show a different designation.

It is the same case with my UAE experience where my visa was of Painter-metals and experience letter shows Project coordinator.

If any of you have come across a similar situation please advise on how you tackled the same. Also, need fruitful suggestion on possible solutions for this issue.

What explanation could be suitable to convince the authorities to get approval? Please HELP!



Regards
Arun Poal


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dear Engineers


I was asked today to provide additional documents in the EA assessment for employment verification (Social Insurance documents?), would i get back to the end of the Queue again? once i upload these requirements.


Thanks in adavance


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dear Engineers
> 
> 
> I was asked today to provide additional documents in the EA assessment for employment verification (Social Insurance documents?), would i get back to the end of the Queue again? once i upload these requirements.
> ...


No you will not be queued again. The assessor appointed to your case will continue from where he/she left considering these new documents.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Update, i ve receied my positive EA outcome...It just dropped as I woke up.


Dear mctowel

Congrats


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear mctowel
> 
> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dear Engineers
> 
> 
> I was asked today to provide additional documents in the EA assessment for employment verification (Social Insurance documents?), would i get back to the end of the Queue again? once i upload these requirements.
> ...


Received positive assessment


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Received positive assessment


Hi Takemeout,

Did you get your RSA assessed by EA ??


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

Does anyone has idea, what is the current fast-track turnaround time for MSA; since after 5th Fast track is guaranteed by 15 day assigned to case officer.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Takemeout,
> 
> Did you get your RSA assessed by EA ??


Yes, Qualification and Employment.

I was able to submit additional documents on 14th of December submitted the additional documents, and received positive very early on 16th. 

Total turnaround was 26 calendar days for Fast track.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Yes, Qualification and Employment.
> 
> I was able to submit additional documents on 14th of December submitted the additional documents, and received positive very early on 16th.
> 
> Total turnaround was 26 calendar days for Fast track.


Dear takemeout.
Congrats, that was very quick


Regards

RicTon


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Finally received positive outcome under fast track RSA CDR as Electronics Engineer. Received outcome in just 16 days, that was super quick! Thank you for immense support. Please feel free to ask any queries.

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Finally received positive outcome under fast track RSA CDR as Electronics Engineer. Received outcome in just 16 days, that was super quick! Thank you for immense support. Please feel free to ask any queries.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.. .all the best for next step


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Finally received positive outcome under fast track RSA CDR as Electronics Engineer. Received outcome in just 16 days, that was super quick! Thank you for immense support. Please feel free to ask any queries.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


Dear manc0108

Congratulations are in order


----------



## bemchin (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi guys

I just obtained my bachelor degree in Industrial Engineering but I haven't got any related experiences in this field. My qualification is from NUS Singapore which is a full signatory to the Washington Accord.

Any chance that I would be able to obtain positive EA skill assessment in order to apply EOI ? Is working experience a must in order to have positive assessment result?
Appreciate any kind soul can help to advise me on this . Many thanks.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

bemchin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just obtained my bachelor degree in Industrial Engineering but I haven't got any related experiences in this field. My qualification is from NUS Singapore which is a full signatory to the Washington Accord.
> 
> ...




Good Luck!


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys please help me out! 
I want to know the difference between professional engineer and technologist in EA assessment? Is there any difference in chances if i get assessed as technologist rather than professional?? 

I've heard that technologist engineer has its own code, is it true?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> Guys please help me out!
> I want to know the difference between professional engineer and technologist in EA assessment? Is there any difference in chances if i get assessed as technologist rather than professional??
> 
> I've heard that technologist engineer has its own code, is it true??
> ...


Professional engineer has different occupation code like 233211 for civil engineer, 2335xx for mechanical group, 
The timeline to receive invites vary.

Engineering technologist is 233914 which is prorata and has long que of persons waiting to be invited for visa

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Professional engineer has different occupation code like 233211 for civil engineer, 2335xx for mechanical group,
> The timeline to receive invites vary.
> 
> Engineering technologist is 233914 which is prorata and has long que of persons waiting to be invited for visa
> ...




Thank you buddy for your helpful reply. 
So you think is better to get assessed as professional for mechanical Eng although it goes up to 70 points now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> Thank you buddy for your helpful reply.
> So you think is better to get assessed as professional for mechanical Eng although it goes up to 70 points now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I said invitation timelines vary, mechanical engineers also have gone prorata, having 70 or more will fetch an early invite

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Hiii,

I am Civil Engineer with 8+years of experience in Construction Industry

My IELTS Score is L-8/R-7/W-6.5/S-7.5 Overall 7.5.

As i am eligible for 189 Skilled Independent Visa so i am preparing CDR for Skill Assesment to Engineers Australia.

I have only 1 confusion why preparing CDR i.e in CDP i need to show that i have taken continous courses or attended seminars for my field.

But the problem i haven't done any further courses after completing my Bachelor Degree.

Moreover i may attended Seminars but i don't have any documented proof to support these statements.

So basically i have nothing to show Continuous Professional Development.Please suggest me the structure for preparing CDP in my case.

Also please send me CDR Samples if you have for my references(email id:[email protected])


Regards,
Rakesh Soni.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hiii,
> 
> I am Civil Engineer with 8+years of experience in Construction Industry
> 
> ...


Dear Rakesh Soni.
Evidence is not necessary for CPD, because it can be small trainings like CAD, project management techniques that might not have been tested

Regards
RicTon


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

bemchin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just obtained my bachelor degree in Industrial Engineering but I haven't got any related experiences in this field. My qualification is from NUS Singapore which is a full signatory to the Washington Accord.
> 
> ...


Dear bemchin

Work experience is not a must.The goodness with apply with experience is the fact that you will get more points.
Regards
RicTon


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear Rakesh Soni.
> Evidence is not necessary for CPD, because it can be small trainings like CAD, project management techniques that might not have been tested
> 
> Regards
> RicTon


Thanks Ricton,

If i can get ur email id as i will send u my CDR Report with next 15days to just verify for me if it is Ok or not before submitting to Engineers Australia.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

Any one applied before Xmas break, got any response from EA? I applied almost 16 working days ago on Fast Track route, still no update. Fast Track is not that time efficient any more. Upset


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

knell said:


> Any one applied before Xmas break, got any response from EA? I applied almost 16 working days ago on Fast Track route, still no update. Fast Track is not that time efficient any more. Upset


I applied for a Fast Track assessment on the 7th of January 2017. I guess we'll have to be a little more patient.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

*For engineers who have appiled in 2016 to engineers australia....*



knell said:


> Any one applied before Xmas break, got any response from EA? I applied almost 16 working days ago on Fast Track route, still no update. Fast Track is not that time efficient any more. Upset




Be patient Knell,
I suppose that Xmas and new year have already taken 1 or 2 weeks from that 16 days. So delay is quite certain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

HELLO *M* NEW TO FORUM *PLZ* GUIDE ME I *M* TEXTILE ENGINEER +MBA I WANT TO apply for engineering manager with 8+ experiance but EA mentioned that there should *b* 10 years exp kindly help me.or suggest me anyother occupation.

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> HELLO M NEW TO FORUM PLZ GUIDE ME I M TEXTILE ENGINEER +MBA I WANT TO apply for engineering manager with 8+ experiance but EA mentioned that there should b 10 years exp kindly help me.or suggest me anyother occupation.


Dear heer.

Try other closely related Engineering professions and extract projects in that field for example production,industrial Engineering etc.Provided you can get projects in this area.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear heer.
> 
> Try other closely related Engineering professions and extract projects in that field for example production,industrial Engineering etc.Provided you can get projects in this area.
> 
> ...


thanx ricton but still confused coz i have mba digree with
3 years production + research and development experiance and 5 years management experiance.kindly suggest me something.i dont want to waste my business knowledge experiance


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> thanx ricton but still confused coz i have mba digree with
> 3 years production + research and development experiance and 5 years management experiance.kindly suggest me something.i dont want to waste my business knowledge experiance


Dear heer.

as far as EA compliance, they don't consider other courses as an added advantage but one of the elements in Engineering is project management that you might have acquired or enhanced through MBA.The other reason for not recommending you to apply as Engineering Manager is because there are few chances for that professions once in Australia.That is my opinion.

Says
RicTon


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear heer.
> 
> as far as EA compliance, they don't consider other courses as an added advantage but one of the elements in Engineering is project management that you might have acquired or enhanced through MBA.The other reason for not recommending you to apply as Engineering Manager is because there are few chances for that professions once in Australia.That is my opinion.
> 
> ...


ok then do suggest me anyother skill profession.i am not getting any good one where i can explain my both skills engineering+management


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> ok then do suggest me anyother skill profession.i am not getting any good one where i can explain my both skills engineering+management


I would suggest that you go through the EA booklet there are a lot of things that you will get to learn.


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> I would suggest that you go through the EA booklet there are a lot of things that you will get to learn.


i have gone through it.but still getting no option.m still firm that engineering manager best suits me .pllz help


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> i have gone through it.but still getting no option.m still firm that engineering manager best suits me .pllz help



But you said you don't have experience in terms of years.Your application will be down graded of reject


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> But you said you don't have experience in terms of years.Your application will be down graded of reject


i have 8+ years experience.but EA mentioned in msa that 10 years needed


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> i have 8+ years experience.but EA mentioned in msa that 10 years needed


That is where you will be automatically rejected


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> That is where you will be automatically rejected


i have 3 years exp in textile chemicals can i apply for chemical engineer?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> i have 3 years exp in textile chemicals can i apply for chemical engineer?


Dear Heer.

That is ok. It will work ,just have projects in Chemical field.


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear Heer.
> 
> That is ok. It will work ,just have projects in Chemical field.


but what if the occupation get closed till getting my assessment result as chemical engineer is flagged already


----------



## ammarda (Nov 17, 2016)

What to choose, I am working Conformity Assessment Engineer, and I found nothing.
my university major is Mechanical Designing and Material Engineering.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

heer said:


> but what if the occupation get closed till getting my assessment result as chemical engineer is flagged already


it wont close until the next year of invitation rounds atleast i.e. in june/july.
so no need to worry, go ahead for assessment and it eont even close in next year. There are some occupations flagged for more than one years and they are still in SOL.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

is it easy to get assessed engineering qualification or qualification+experience?


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

As i am textile engineer so shall i only show my chemical related projects regarding studies or shall i show my 3 years textile chemicals experiance. which one easy??? from surface its look like i go for only my qualification assessment.plz help fellows


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ammarda said:


> What to choose, I am working Conformity Assessment Engineer, and I found nothing.
> my university major is Mechanical Designing and Material Engineering.


Look for closely related Engineering degree.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

heer said:


> As i am textile engineer so shall i only show my chemical related projects regarding studies or shall i show my 3 years textile chemicals experiance. which one easy??? from surface its look like i go for only my qualification assessment.plz help fellows


It will be difficult to get assessed as professional engineer if you are writing your Career episodes based on your student projects as you might not be able to demonstrate all the competency elements in a student project. I would recommend you to base your career episodes on your work related projects. In addition you need to show the evidence of employment which you are considering as basis for writing your Career episodes.
Hope this helps.....


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

tell me about electronic equipment trade worker skill ?what qualification needed for this occupation as it has huge demand in all states


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

heer said:


> tell me about electronic equipment trade worker skill ?what qualification needed for this occupation as it has huge demand in all states


You cannot pick any random ANZSCO which is in high demand. Whatever profession you are selecting you need to back it up with proper evidence academically and professionally to get a positive assessment.


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> You cannot pick any random ANZSCO which is in high demand. Whatever profession you are selecting you need to back it up with proper evidence academically and professionally to get a positive assessment.


ok suggest me some? i am textile engineer +mba with 8+ years experiance.(3 years in engineering + 5.5 years in management)


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear Heer.
> 
> That is ok. It will work ,just have projects in Chemical field.


Similarly if i have a degree of electronics engineering and i submit career episodes that are electrical engineering based...possible??

evaluation is based on transcript or career episodes?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

heer said:


> ok suggest me some? i am textile engineer +mba with 8+ years experiance.(3 years in engineering + 5.5 years in management)


I would suggest to go for a Professional engineer assessment depending upon the nature of work you discharged out during your stint as an engineer.Since you worked in a process industry 233513 Plant/Production might be relevant. Please check the ANZSCO code description and match your competencies with it. Ensure that you are able to demonstrate all the competencies as failing to do so might categorise you as an engineering technologist. I am not sure about the requirements of an engineering manager and would not recommend to apply as one if you are not able to meet its requirements.
Hope this helps.......


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> it wont close until the next year of invitation rounds atleast i.e. in june/july.
> so no need to worry, go ahead for assessment and it eont even close in next year. There are some occupations flagged for more than one years and they are still in SOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


i have a degree in electronics engineering but all my student projects ( career episodes ) are electrical engineering related...can i apply as electrical engineer? or do i need to change my career episodes and apply as electronic engineer?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

az1610 said:


> Similarly if i have a degree of electronics engineering and i submit career episodes that are electrical engineering based...possible??
> 
> evaluation is based on transcript or career episodes?


It depends how you are building your career episodes. if you are able to demonstrate the competencies of an electrical engineer then they will categorise you accordingly as it happened with me I am an Instrumentation engineer applied for assessment as Electronics engineer but got positive assessment as Plant/Production engineer. 
It will depend upon how career episodes are episodes are presented and which competencies are highlighted.....


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> It depends how you are building your career episodes. if you are able to demonstrate the competencies of an electrical engineer then they will categorise you accordingly as it happened with me I am an Instrumentation engineer applied for assessment as Electronics engineer but got positive assessment as Plant/Production engineer.
> It will depend upon how career episodes are episodes are presented and which competencies are highlighted.....


thanks for your swift response

correct me if i am wrong..what you basically mean is that EA assessment depends on career episodes? my career episodes are academic projects not work related...i hope that won't be a problem


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

az1610 said:


> thanks for your swift response
> 
> correct me if i am wrong..what you basically mean is that EA assessment depends on career episodes? my career episodes are academic projects not work related...i hope that won't be a problem


As long as you are able to demonstrate all the competencies as per the summary statement in your career episodes you will have a positive assessment. EA does not distinguish/discriminate between academic and work related projects but the scope of illustrating your competencies are more wider in work related projects.
I cannot comment about student projects as my career episodes were based on different projects which I worked on.
Anyways best of luck......


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

az1610 said:


> thanks for your swift response
> 
> correct me if i am wrong..what you basically mean is that EA assessment depends on career episodes? my career episodes are academic projects not work related...i hope that won't be a problem


well if you can demonstrate all th competencies specified by EA as electrical engineerinin your career episodes the you sould be ok.
If you had academic pojects related to electrical theyou should have enough modules in your degree that were related to electeical engineering. They'll also look at the summary statement you prepare as well as CPD report.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> well if you can demonstrate all th competencies specified by EA as electrical engineerinin your career episodes the you sould be ok.
> If you had academic pojects related to electrical theyou should have enough modules in your degree that were related to electeical engineering. They'll also look at the summary statement you prepare as well as CPD report.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


brother, can i write a career episode based on something i did when i was an intern?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

az1610 said:


> brother, can i write a career episode based on something i did when i was an intern?


yes you can given that it was post graduation or part of ypur degree course.
I wrote one of my CE from bachelors final project, one from trainee engineer role post degree and one from my masters final poject.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> yes you can given that it was post graduation or part of ypur degree course.
> I wrote one of my CE from bachelors final project, one from trainee engineer role post degree and one from my masters final poject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


My profile

B.E Textile=March 2008
research and development manager=April 2008-May 2009
Technical Operations Manager=June 2009-March 2011
Project Manager=April 2011-Jan 2013
Engineering Manager =Feb 2013-till date
Ielts 10th dec 2016=R.7.5 W.6 S.6.5 L 6
Kindly help me which occupation best suits me


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

heer said:


> My profile
> 
> B.E Textile=March 2008
> research and development manager=April 2008-May 2009
> ...


i have 8 years experiance.can i also include my 6 months work of research project for which university gave us 2 days off to go and work in textile firm.if i do add it than my exp can b around 9 years.why its mendatory to have 10 years experience for engineering manager????:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## atzeeco (Jan 5, 2017)

eral said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my situation:
> 
> 189 | Telecommunications Engineer - 263311 | IELTS: L-6.5, R-7, W-7, S-6.5 | EA Applied: CDR - Fast Track (29/Feb/2016) | EA Outcome: Positive (08/Mar/2016) | EOI: 60 points (14/Mar/2016) | Invitation:?


Hi Please can I have a sample of the documents you submitted for you skill assesment?

Thanks


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

heer said:


> My profile
> 
> B.E Textile=March 2008
> research and development manager=April 2008-May 2009
> ...


Hi. Kindly refer to job duties of occupation. designation can vary but concentrate of job duties and opt only that code whose job duties match the most.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

az1610 said:


> i have a degree in electronics engineering but all my student projects ( career episodes ) are electrical engineering related...can i apply as electrical engineer? or do i need to change my career episodes and apply as electronic engineer?


Mate, you have to assess your degree so how can you give your electronics degree and CDR of electrical.
I suggest to make other episodes of electronic engineering.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I submitted my application for EA on fast track mode on 12th December 2016. Status changed to Assessment in Progress on 16th of January and within one hour I got a reply requesting for additional information with feedback as "We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct. Please explain."

I replied to them the same day i.e on 16th January but there is not reply or any communication from EA yet.

Can anyone please educate me whether in such cases wherein additional information is seeked, will there be any delay by the assessor to once again comeback and review our application? or will our application be given any preference over others as I have applied earlier?


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Can anyone tell how long it takes (in days/ months) after resubmitting one of the new career episode.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

AA189 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my application for EA on fast track mode on 12th December 2016. Status changed to Assessment in Progress on 16th of January and within one hour I got a reply requesting for additional information with feedback as "We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct. Please explain."
> 
> ...


In most of the cases response comes within the same day or next day, but very rarely like in my case also it may take 2-3 weeks as well after you submit additional information. I called them twice, one guy said that there is no timeline , second time the guy said you should receive a response or outcome within 3 weeks after submission of asked docs, so if i'll not hear from CO within 3 weeks I should give them a call back and they will ask CO for the reason of delay. Hope it will be helpful.


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and starting the 189 visa process - just following this thread for info. 

Submitted my MSA from EA on 4th Jan 2017 and did the IELTS on 7th Jan...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

AliceR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and starting the 189 visa process - just following this thread for info.
> 
> Submitted my MSA from EA on 4th Jan 2017 and did the IELTS on 7th Jan...:fingerscrossed:


hi
if you did ielts on 7th jan then how did you proceed with MSA application without ielts?
as they require ielts score too.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> if you did ielts on 7th jan then how did you proceed with MSA application without ielts?
> as they require ielts score too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Ah sorry I should have said 

I'm from the UK so don't need to prove my English ability for my MSA however I want to get the extra points for the EOI so that's why I was sitting the IELTS.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

AliceR said:


> Ah sorry I should have said
> 
> I'm from the UK so don't need to prove my English ability for my MSA however I want to get the extra points for the EOI so that's why I was sitting the IELTS.


Good luck for your outcome and visa filing.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

AliceR said:


> Ah sorry I should have said
> 
> I'm from the UK so don't need to prove my English ability for my MSA however I want to get the extra points for the EOI so that's why I was sitting the IELTS.


ahh i see.
good luck

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Documentation for Engineers Australia*



agt said:


> To kick off.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of experience in Quality Control, Quality Assurance, HSE management in a mechanical engineering field.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

What all documents do we need in order to apply for assessment with Engineers Australia. Can you please help me out on this.

Thanks You


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

ashishkumar167 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What all documents do we need in order to apply for assessment with Engineers Australia. Can you please help me out on this.
> 
> Thanks You


You need the following documents

1. Complete CV with job duties.

2. passport size pictures with white background.

3. Degrees and marks sheet (transcripts) copies certified by the lawyer

4. All job experience letters showing date of joining, working hours per week designation and job duties performing.

5. Original IELTS General or Pearson language test result, having minimum 7 in each module.

6. If you are registered engineer, please certify the copy of your registration from a lawyer.

7. Competency Demonstration Report (CDR).

8. Pay slips for your job as proof of paid employment

All the documents should be color scans with minimum 300dpi


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> You need the following documents
> 
> 1. Complete CV with job duties.
> 
> ...






Hi Ameer,

Thanks for your answer and helping me out.

I have few doubts:-

3.) Is it mandatory to provide transcripts. Will marksheet be enough as proof??

4.) I am working in my current company since last five years, and I wouldn't be possible to get the experience letter. Can statutory declaration work instead of experience letter.

5.) Are you sure whether Engineers Australia accepts PTE score?? As it is not mentioned in the pdf of Engineers Australia.

7.) What is CDR??


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

ashishkumar167 said:


> Hi Ameer,
> 
> Thanks for your answer and helping me out.
> 
> ...


I believe a color scan of your degree and marksheets should be fine but I am not very sure on this as I submitted color scans of transcripts for assessment.

Try to get the reference letter from your company as it will ease out a lot of things for you in your assessment and future visa process. Give it a try may be you will succeed.

IELTS with 6 in all bands is required for EA assessment and IELTS/PTE is accepted by Australian immigration authorities for awarding points.

CDR means Competency Demonstration report which consists of 3 career episodes 1 summary statement and Continuous professional development (CPD) report.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> I believe a color scan of your degree and marksheets should be fine but I am not very sure on this as I submitted color scans of transcripts for assessment.
> 
> Try to get the reference letter from your company as it will ease out a lot of things for you in your assessment and future visa process. Give it a try may be you will succeed.
> 
> ...


I think if you have a transcript of the marksheet issued by your university then you do need to get it endorsed by a lawyer or else if you are submitting a copy of your marksheets it needs to be stamped by a lawyer.


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

ashishkumar167 said:


> Hi Ameer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi ashishkumar,

I suggest that you should go through the EA assessment booklet to understand in details the procedures. You can find it here: https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf
3) yes,? If it's not in English. You need to transcript 
4) no idea
5) go through Booklet. For IELTS. Minimum requirements only 6.0 each module, not 7.0. 
7) CDR: competency demonstration report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skumar2017 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello AA189,
If the EA is satisfied with your reply, they respond quickly within 3-4 days (Its year end rush, so it could take a little longer). But if they are not happy with your reply, they could ban you for one or more years.
If you have copied heavily, you could be in trouble. But if it is not much, then you can reply EA with some explanation about it and in case you are lucky, you will be given positive assessment. 
So it all comes down to what did you reply to EA. 

Please share your experience and outcome.


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my application for EA on fast track mode on 12th December 2016. Status changed to Assessment in Progress on 16th of January and within one hour I got a reply requesting for additional information with feedback as "We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct. Please explain."
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, what did you get any result or reply of your application ?


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my application for EA on fast track mode on 12th December 2016. Status changed to Assessment in Progress on 16th of January and within one hour I got a reply requesting for additional information with feedback as "We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct. Please explain."
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, did you get any result or reply of your application ?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

*EA Fast Track*

Hi there,

I have submitted my CDR application on 9th Feb as a a fast track application.

Anyone here in the same boat?

and also, the 'msa status' blank email does not seem to be working. Any idea which fast track application is being assessed at the moment?

Is there a group for engineers who applied/ will apply in 2017?

Regards,
Ammar


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Any Electronic engineer who applied for NSW with 55 + 5 points and proficient English?. I need to know how much time it took to get an invitation once EOI submitted?


----------



## morrisx10 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Civil Engineer Assesment*

Hello I applied in january for a Civil Engineer assessment and today I got this from EA:

"The competencies demonstrated through your career episodes are not professional level."

"As per the title and duties your employment contains more non-engineering related work and the salary rate is not as comparable to the average market rate as an Engineer in your country. Therefore, this employment will not recognised. "

"I noted you nominated Civil Engineer as the occupation. However, the competencies demonstrated through your career episodes and the nature of your work experience since graduation do not support such an outcome. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. Please just let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed. "


I have a Bachelor degree in Civil Engineering (venezuela) and a Masters degree in Engineering Management (Australia). 5 years of experience.

Now i don't get who this person can say my episodes are not professional level when they absolutely are in fact they are more of a Engineering Manager nature.

When he says my salary rate is nos comparable he just demonstrates that he has no clue about the country i was working with an accumulated inflation during the past 5 years of over 1000% yes one thousand. Im guessing he just compared my salary in 2012 to a salary in 2017. I have the minimum salary caps dictated by the College of Engineers in Venezuela by 2012 an is actually lower than my salary at that time i guess i could send him that.

My job title in my reference letter says professional analyst 3just because i was working for the government there and they just name anyone with a professional title like that with the number being the rank. which by the way 3 is the highest for that position.

Now all that said how can this person just downgrade me to a Engineering technologist???? I am speaking to a migration agent tomorrow to seek for advise. But any advice you can provide me will be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have submitted my CDR application on 9th Feb as a a fast track application.
> 
> ...


The MSA blank email never works, so don't waste time on it.

It may take up to 38 days (26 working days) before a case officer picks your case up. Then it will probably changed to something like *Assessment in Progress* from *Queued for Assessment*.

And yes, I am talking about Fast Track. Without Fast Track, it is sometimes 4-5 months to even pick up.


----------



## morrisx10 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Civil Engineer Assesment*

Hello I applied in january for a Civil Engineer assessment and today I got this from EA:

"The competencies demonstrated through your career episodes are not professional level."

"As per the title and duties your employment contains more non-engineering related work and the salary rate is not as comparable to the average market rate as an Engineer in your country. Therefore, this employment will not recognised. "

"I noted you nominated Civil Engineer as the occupation. However, the competencies demonstrated through your career episodes and the nature of your work experience since graduation do not support such an outcome. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. Please just let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed. "


I have a Bachelor degree in Civil Engineering (venezuela) and a Masters degree in Engineering Management (Australia). 5 years of experience.

Now i don't get who this person can say my episodes are not professional level when they absolutely are in fact they are more of a Engineering Manager nature.

When he says my salary rate is nos comparable he just demonstrates that he has no clue about the country i was working with an accumulated inflation during the past 5 years of over 1000% yes one thousand. Im guessing he just compared my salary in 2012 to a salary in 2017. I have the minimum salary caps dictated by the College of Engineers in Venezuela by 2012 an is actually lower than my salary at that time i guess i could send him that.

My job title in my reference letter says professional analyst 3just because i was working for the government there and they just name anyone with a professional title like that with the number being the rank. which by the way 3 is the highest for that position.

Now all that said how can this person just downgrade me to a Engineering technologist???? I am speaking to a migration agent tomorrow to seek for advise. But any advice you can provide me will be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

morrisx10 said:


> Hello I applied in january for a Civil Engineer assessment and today I got this from EA:
> 
> "The competencies demonstrated through your career episodes are not professional level."
> 
> ...


They do it very often this year. It happened to me as well (I am Civil Engineer Bachelor of Science 4 years) and I accepted Eng. Tech. 

What you can do is to ask to rectify your CDRs and submit them again.

Good luck.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The MSA blank email never works, so don't waste time on it.
> 
> It may take up to 38 days (26 working days) before a case officer picks your case up. Then it will probably changed to something like *Assessment in Progress* from *Queued for Assessment*.
> 
> And yes, I am talking about Fast Track. Without Fast Track, it is sometimes 4-5 months to even pick up.


Thanks alot...

Lol ..so much for fast track.

So any idea which applications are being assessed now?

Do you know how to check for flagged occupations?

I am a mechanical engineer. with 5 years (first job 22nd Jan 2012) experience. However, my convocation/ date on degree is 3rd march. will they count from 3rd march or 22nd jan. this might change the outcome to whether i get 65 points or 60 points. Or they are lenient in these cases.

IN worst case scenario i get 60. I doubt i will get invitation in this year(till june- or am i wrong in that assumption). Just wanted to check whether it is flagged or not.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks alot...
> 
> Lol ..so much for fast track.
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I think they assess application as first come first serve basis.

Flagged Occupations here https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks alot...
> 
> Lol ..so much for fast track.
> 
> ...


thanks.

Mechanical Engineering is ,in fact, in flagged occupations. Hmmmm.. not good lol.. Lets see you can make it through until they stop inviting us. 

I can see that you applied for Provincial nominees even though you had 65, What are the advantages (except the obvious 70 point) and more importantly, disadvantages of choosing 190 as opposed to 189?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure, but I think they assess application as first come first serve basis.
> 
> Flagged Occupations here https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17


thanks.

Mechanical Engineering is ,in fact, in flagged occupations. Hmmmm.. not good lol.. Lets see you can make it through until they stop inviting us. 

I can see that you applied for Provincial nominees even though you had 65, What are the advantages (except the obvious 70 point) and more importantly, disadvantages of choosing 190 as opposed to 189?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> thanks.
> 
> Mechanical Engineering is ,in fact, in flagged occupations. Hmmmm.. not good lol.. Lets see you can make it through until they stop inviting us.
> 
> I can see that you applied for Provincial nominees even though you had 65, What are the advantages (except the obvious 70 point) and more importantly, disadvantages of choosing 190 as opposed to 189?


Every single Engineering is flagged including Civil which is in some huge demand in Australia while its quota is never in Pro Rata lol.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Every single Engineering is flagged including Civil which is in some huge demand in Australia while its quota is never in Pro Rata lol.


oh lol..

So about this state sponsorship. Is it worth it? or is it restrictive?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> oh lol..
> 
> So about this state sponsorship. Is it worth it? or is it restrictive?


If you get Superior English, very good chance. Superior English and experience, invite next round most likely. 3 people got it on 9 Feb, but then their points usually goes 70+.

Then they ignores it as they all got invited on 189 today. So, when that happens, it goes back to the pool. If NSW then invites the 65 pointers, we 65 pointers with good English will have some chance.



ammarmp said:


> thanks.
> 
> Mechanical Engineering is ,in fact, in flagged occupations. Hmmmm.. not good lol.. Lets see you can make it through until they stop inviting us.
> 
> I can see that you applied for Provincial nominees even though you had 65, What are the advantages (except the obvious 70 point) and more importantly, disadvantages of choosing 190 as opposed to 189?


Disadvantage: Well you are required to live in that state which sponsors you the 1st two years of your Permanent Residency.

Advantage: Well I will be lucky to get a PR even if it means conditions attached. That's the advantage.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

So you can apply on both?? So if I get the invite from both.. I can choose from any one?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> So you can apply on both?? So if I get the invite from both.. I can choose from any one?


Yes. In EOI, you select both 189 and 190. In the next page you mention your preferred as NSW and also select outside capital city, but you won't be forced to live outside capital city.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Do I still stand a chance this financial year, with my profile on my signature?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Do I still stand a chance this financial year, with my profile on my signature?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Well next July most likely. Plus Superior English will put you with a good chance to get invited for 190 NSW this year if you have selected to be nominated by NSW.


----------



## Fahadzahoor (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, 
I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue? 

Thanks
fahad Zahoor


----------



## Milkcandy (Feb 18, 2017)

Fahadzahoor said:


> Hi,
> I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> fahad Zahoor


It's really problem right now, but I think it's not to much seriously 
God bless you man, don't worry !!
I'm preparing myself profile for Electrical Engineer, but still not submit it (Waiting for IELTs test result).


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Fahadzahoor said:


> Hi,
> I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> fahad Zahoor


Hi Fahad

Well if its just the title and rest of the stuff in the CE is appropriate then they might not come back but if they feel it is not self explanatory they will get back to you for clarification.
I had applied for electronics engineer and they asked me to redo one episode and ultimately awarded 233513 plant engineer evaluation.

I feel they are quite accommodating and ask for the right data if you have not provided rather than just putting your file in cold bag. They communicated thrice for clarification and additional documents during my assessment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

i have a query if seniors can help me out in this regard.

I have almost 6 years experience in my current job for which i have collected all the documents for employment assessment from engineers Australia.

But for my previous jobs i.e almost 2 years of work experience do i need to collect the same documents like reference letter with responsibilities , third party evidences etc .

Or these are required for the current job only? If yes ,,, Then what are the documents required for previous jobs ? Please Explain

Your kind inputs are required to understand and to act accordingly.

Regards,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> i have a query if seniors can help me out in this regard.
> 
> I have almost 6 years experience in my current job for which i have collected all the documents for employment assessment from engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


In future(eoi/visa application), if you wish to claim experience points then you need to have reference letter and other documents for that previous company

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

i have a query if seniors can help me out in this regard.

I have almost 6 years experience in my current job for which i have collected all the documents for employment assessment from engineers Australia.

But for my previous jobs i.e almost 2 years of work experience do i need to collect the same documents like reference letter with responsibilities , third party evidences etc .

Or these are required for the current job only? If yes ,,, Then what are the documents required for previous jobs ? Please Explain

Your kind inputs are required to understand and to act accordingly.

Regards,


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> In future(eoi/visa application), if you wish to claim experience points then you need to have reference letter and other documents for that previous company
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind reply.

I dont want to claim the points for these two years from previous company then what will be procedure and required documents.

At present i want to get my current job i.e 6 years experience assessment from EA so i will submit all the documents like reference letters, third part evidence etc ?

What i will submit to EA for the previous employment for which i am not interested to claim points?

Please help in this regard.

Thanking you for your advance understanding.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.
> 
> I dont want to claim the points for these two years from previous company then what will be procedure and required documents.
> 
> ...


In that case nothing required for that employment

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> In that case nothing required for that employment
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother Sultan Azam,

May ALLAH SWT gives you good health stay blessed ... you resolve my query for which i was stuck from a week .... Thanks buddy.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> Thanks brother Sultan Azam,
> 
> May ALLAH SWT gives you good health stay blessed ... you resolve my query for which i was stuck from a week .... Thanks buddy.


Ameen

Good luck for your skill assessment

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea which EA assessment application is being processed right now? Are they still taking 26 days for results or has it decreased?


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> Does anyone have any idea which EA assessment application is being processed right now? Are they still taking 26 days for results or has it decreased?


Yes they are still taking 26 business days.


----------



## Spooner (Jan 19, 2017)

Terry06 said:


> Yes they are still taking 26 business days.



Does seem this way, little frustrating considering their last update was on the 25th Jan


----------



## acuren (Feb 15, 2017)

nevergone said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1.I believe its better to pay for all the both. You will be assured by EA that how much experience you can claim for EOI submission.
> 2. Yes you have to provide a reference letter from your current employer issued by your line manager/ HR manager. It should state from which date you have joined the company, your designation, working hours per week, Current salary ( monthly/annum), Responsibilities associated with current role ( at least 5). If you have performed multiple roles in that company you have to separately mention each of the roles, their duration and responsibilities (At least 5 for each role). For the current employer just have to mention that you are currently working in that company. The experience will be counted accordingly. Dont forget to put the issuing date in the letter.
> ...


Dear Arif bhai,

I also need to show zero tax but not getting any help from anywhere on this. Please guide me how and where to get the certificate. 
Thank you.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

I have 3 career episodes related to my work experience.

CE1 almost 2 years in Australia
CE2 1,5 year in Turkey
CE3 less than a year in Turkey

I also want to claim exp points
I have Industrial ENG diploma and my work experience is on Shipping and Logistics.

anyone else got same kind of experience ?

I will submit my CDR shortly on fast track.

EA outcome will state that whether Im eligible for extra points ??

thanks


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Dear all,

i have 3 career episodes and all are based on my study projects. one of the CE is based on my Diploma study project, and other two are on graduation. Now, my question is that can i claim the assessment on Diploma based CE?

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i have 3 career episodes and all are based on my study projects. one of the CE is based on my Diploma study project, and other two are on graduation. Now, my question is that can i claim the assessment on Diploma based CE?
> 
> ...


Dear buntygwt.

Academic projects are acceptable especially for Bachelors degree,but i am not sure about the diploma.For me i would recommend you stick to Bachelors degree.

Regards
Erick


----------



## achalbarla (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Eral,

How did it go? Did you get your PR?
I have applied for Fast track EA assessment on 16 march 2017 and waiting for my EA outcome.
BR// Achal


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

achalbarla said:


> Hi Eral,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your status is queued for assessment or assessment in progress? Have they replied to you for additional documents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear buntygwt.
> 
> Academic projects are acceptable especially for Bachelors degree,but i am not sure about the diploma.For me i would recommend you stick to Bachelors degree.
> 
> ...


Dear Erik,

Thanks for your reply, I have one mote question regarding CDR writing. Can i create two carrer episodes from one project.

Thanks,
Bunty

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> Dear Erik,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I have one mote question regarding CDR writing. Can i create two carrer episodes from one project.
> 
> ...


Dear buntygwt.

Hope you meant creating career Episodes from the same company which is ok.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

I hold an Australian degree and applied for MSA under Australia Accredited Engineering Qualification. Submitted my application on February 6 and I've just received the outcome letter yesterday.

Took exactly 8 weeks as per the timeframe estimate on the website without forking out additional cash for fast track. Amidst a busy schedule, I realised I've hit the 8-week mark and managed to sneak in a quick check on my status yesterday morning, which, to my disappointment was still stuck on "Awaiting Assessment". Received my letter just before lunch to my surprise. No complains there


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> Dear Erik,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I have one mote question regarding CDR writing. Can i create two carrer episodes from one project.
> 
> ...


Yes you can. Its allowed


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Yes you can. Its allowed


thanks mctowel...  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bhat8893 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey all,

I want to know if EA is the right one to get my skills assessed.

Education: Bachelor of engineering in electronics and communication.

Work experience: 6.6 years in telecommunication domain throughout with a single employer but multiple projects. Employer is a IT Service company and my job offer letter mentions my designation as "Software Engineer" which is now changed to "Senior Project Engineer" in the system.

I want to go with EA because all these years I have been working as a test engineer testing telecom products of leading vendors and the degree is also related. But somewhere it is bothering me if I supposed to go with ACS. 

Please give your suggestions.
I also want to know whether the job offer letter is asked by EA.

Cheers,
Bhat


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bhat8893 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I want to know if EA is the right one to get my skills assessed.
> 
> ...


It depends what occupation you want, but the best one seems EA.

If you go with EA, you can get education points. 
If you go with ACS you may lose education points since it is not relevant.

Your IT occupation requires 65 points minimum for invite. If you can manage Telecom, then you need 60 else also 65 if you get Engineering Technologist.

You can ask other questions and CDR here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-583.html

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf


----------



## bhat8893 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you zaback21.

I agree with you. My worry was whether the designation "Software Engineer" will be questioned anywhere by EA or Border AU (that I am into softwares and I am not supposed to get my skill assessed from EA). 

I'd prefer the occupation as Telcommunication Engineer and will write the CDRs/Designatin accordingly. If EA's outcome is PASS, do you think will there be any issue during PR process?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bhat8893 said:


> Thank you zaback21.
> 
> I agree with you. My worry was whether the designation "Software Engineer" will be questioned anywhere by EA or Border AU (that I am into softwares and I am not supposed to get my skill assessed from EA).
> 
> I'd prefer the occupation as Telcommunication Engineer and will write the CDRs/Designatin accordingly. If EA's outcome is PASS, do you think will there be any issue during PR process?


You can get both occupation assessed and submit two EOI. No one will question anything. It's not a crime to have two different degree and occupation. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

I applied for production and plant engineer but i got +ve assessment of engineering technologist.plz guid what shall i do now members


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> I applied for production and plant engineer but i got +ve assessment of engineering technologist.plz guid what shall i do now members


Dear heer.

Rework or improve your CDR and resubmit.

Regards
RicTON


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

heer said:


> I applied for production and plant engineer but i got +ve assessment of engineering technologist.plz guid what shall i do now members




When did you apply for assessment and when you get the first contact through EA ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

they are saying your experiance is more managerial and that is best possible outcome that they can gave me.is there any hope for applying on the base of eng tech for immigration.one thing more i only did my degree assessment.do i need to assess my experiance also or will DIAC do it when i apply for immigration


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

heer said:


> they are saying your experiance is more managerial and that is best possible outcome that they can gave me.is there any hope for applying on the base of eng tech for immigration.one thing more i only did my degree assessment.do i need to assess my experiance also or will DIAC do it when i apply for immigration


Dear heer.

Yes you can assess your experience but ensure the projects you do are in the design or installation,not the supervisory role.

RicTon


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear heer.
> 
> Yes you can assess your experience but ensure the projects you do are in the design or installation,not the supervisory role.
> 
> RicTon[/Q will exp assessment create any difference in immigration process?? can i directly apply.i am short of funds plz help me how can i proceed?my points are 30 for agr,15 qualification ,15 exp(not assessed so far)


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

will exp assessment create any difference in immigration process?? can i directly apply.i am short of funds plz help me how can i proceed?my points are 30 for agr,15 qualification ,15 exp(not assessed so far)


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

i applied on 1st march and got result on 7th April 2017


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

I applied on 8th of March and got the result (PE) on 12th of April 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

hello friends,

how to check plagiarism on turnitin, which account i have to create, student, instructor or teaching assistant. Its asking for class ID, password. which I don't have?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> hello friends,
> 
> how to check plagiarism on turnitin, which account i have to create, student, instructor or teaching assistant. Its asking for class ID, password. which I don't have?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


any can work


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anyone kindly explain the roles and responsibilities under Mechanical engineering.. I m confused.. I m working in an automobile industry..providing solutions of different types of conveyors 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ankushcool said:


> Can anyone kindly explain the roles and responsibilities under Mechanical engineering.. I m confused.. I m working in an automobile industry..providing solutions of different types of conveyors
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


Dear ankushcool

You can google the roles or refer to the expected roles and responsibilities as per EA guidelines 

Regards
RicTon


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

RICTON said:


> Dear ankushcool
> 
> You can google the roles or refer to the expected roles and responsibilities as per EA guidelines
> 
> ...


Hello sir, I have tried to search online.but didt find explanation..so I m confused..

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ankushcool said:


> Hello sir, I have tried to search online.but didt find explanation..so I m confused..
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


something closer to this 

https://targetjobs.co.uk/careers-advice/job-descriptions/275855-automotive-engineer-job-description


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankushcool said:


> Can anyone kindly explain the roles and responsibilities under Mechanical engineering.. I m confused.. I m working in an automobile industry..providing solutions of different types of conveyors
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

this is just one link, search for others


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Mithung said:


> I am waiting for IELTS results at the moment. Should get it in 2 days. Only then will I be able to apply for assessment.
> 
> Good luck with your process and do update your progress here.


Hello,
I finished my Ielts test L7, R6,W7,S6.5 in Jan 7, 2017.
I've applied for an EA assessment in May 3, 2017 and I know that I'm still at the beginning of the waiting time. 
There are some useful information that I've just seen in this forum but unfortunately I had already applied and didn't use it.

Regarding the skill assessment, I believe I missed some documents that should have been uploaded to the assessor. My total years of experience is 8. The documents that support my claims seem to be insufficient in some cases and in other cases is not compatible to EA requirements. For example I used an appraisal form of mine that is printed in back and white so the scanned copy is black and white which is not advised by EA. Whereas, for an experience period of 2 years I couldn't find a document from a third party that supports my claims. My question is, will the assessor ask for other documents instead of the uploaded ones or he will come up to a decision directly?
Knowing that If the assessor rejected my documents I'll lose 3 years of my experience which will affect my points dramatically and I might not be able to lodge an EOI.

My total points will be 55 instead of 60 and in this case I won't be able to apply for a 189 subclass. So what do you think, shall I go further and apply for EOI for a 190 subclass or reapply for skill assessment to get the 5 points related to my years of experience?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ron_RM said:


> Hello,
> I finished my Ielts test L7, R6,W7,S6.5 in Jan 7, 2017.
> I've applied for an EA assessment in May 3, 2017 and I know that I'm still at the beginning of the waiting time.
> There are some useful information that I've just seen in this forum but unfortunately I had already applied and didn't use it.
> ...



i have seen EA mailing applicants to provide documents to support their claim, they dont jump to a decision directly.. 

lets see what happens in your case

what is your occupation code???


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Hello,
> 
> I finished my Ielts test L7, R6,W7,S6.5 in Jan 7, 2017.
> 
> ...




Assessor will definitely ask for documents and you will given ample time to get back to him before deciding on your application. 

If the original is black n white , you can definitely submit black n white scanned copy and explain him in the space provided at the bottom. Also to make your case stronger, provide with statutory declaration of that particular employment. 

For third party documents like income tax and provident fund, you can request from the office for a fee. 

Assessor will never jump to decision without asking you for more evidence if needed.

If your not happy with the outcome you can review the assessment. 5 points are very critical these days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i have seen EA mailing applicants to provide documents to support their claim, they don't jump to a decision directly..
> 
> lets see what happens in your case
> 
> what is your occupation code???


Hello,
Thanks for your reply.
My occupation is Mechanical Engineer, occupation code 233512.


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

ark_aus said:


> Assessor will definitely ask for documents and you will given ample time to get back to him before deciding on your application.
> 
> If the original is black n white , you can definitely submit black n white scanned copy and explain him in the space provided at the bottom. Also to make your case stronger, provide with statutory declaration of that particular employment.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Thanks for your reply.

I will list down here all the points that I think it would be outcomings, and I hope you can support me in these issues.

1. I used as third party evidence, my payslips that indicates TAX deductions. Could this be considered as a sort of proof from a third party?

2. For another period of experience I uploaded a work certificate experience *signed only by the GM* without his name but it has all the requirements (Company's header, address, my name and passport number, work duration, and weekly working hrs as well as my JOB responsibilities. Is that ok?

3. If I asked my bank to provide a bank statement indicating the company name and the amount that had been transferred during a certain period, then translate this to English would this be considered as a sort of proof from a third party?.

4. The social insurance at my country do not write the name of former employers they only write a numerical code if I write the company's name beside the code (or asked the authorised person to do so) then translate the paper would this be accepted as a sort of proof from a third party?

Hope to hearing from you.
Regards.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will list down here all the points that I think it would be outcomings, and I hope you can support me in these issues.
> ...


looks good.

1. yes that should be fine : pay slip with tax deduction

2. GM name must be indicated there. try to get his name there but if you cant then go ahead submit it and wait to see if they accept. Sometime they might ask you for another one. this happened to me for one of my work experience.

3. yes, bank statement with salary credit details is totally fine.

4. yes, social insurance with company name indicated by a authorized person will help you in speeding up the process.

All the best


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

ark_aus said:


> looks good.
> 
> 1. yes that should be fine : pay slip with tax deduction
> 
> ...



Just regarding the last point, the company name will be written by (handwritten not printed) is that OK. As I told you they print only the numerical code I may write myself that ( this code refers to company name X).

Finally, I will be in contact with you once I receive a reply from EA.
Thanks a Million,


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Just regarding the last point, the company name will be written by (handwritten not printed) is that OK. As I told you they print only the numerical code I may write myself that ( this code refers to company name X).
> 
> Finally, I will be in contact with you once I receive a reply from EA.
> Thanks a Million,


Dear Ron Rm
in case the officer asked you to submit another insurance paper, i can confirm that you can get one with company name for each company, try in another insurance office


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Just regarding the last point, the company name will be written by (handwritten not printed) is that OK. As I told you they print only the numerical code I may write myself that ( this code refers to company name X).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I do understand that will be handwritten and by a authorised person (from insurance office) should be good but not you. Also forgot to mention in the previous post that authorised person name, signature, contact number and stamp will do a perfect job. 

Ofcourse, you can write yourself but might raise questions and hence if possible always get someone authorised to do it for you as EA always trust third person than a direct person (applicant) and I can see a logic to it.

You can do yourself and I will recommend only if you can't get someone to do it for you. 

Definitely, you can always contact and will be happy to help you get through the process.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> Dear Ron Rm
> in case the officer asked you to submit another insurance paper, i can confirm that you can get one with company name for each company, try in another insurance office


Dear Reemhassan,
Thanks for this notice, but actually, I suffered with the social insurance office here in Egypt. Letterly, I passed more than a month and it cost me more than 4 annual leaves to get one paper for my current employer. I tried to purchase an insurance period and I ended up by quitting the idea based on the way they treated my request.

Please if you have contacts in the insurance office anywhere in Egypt that could support me, then please share it with me.

Thank you so much.
Regards.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Dear Reemhassan,
> Thanks for this notice, but actually, I suffered with the social insurance office here in Egypt. Letterly, I passed more than a month and it cost me more than 4 annual leaves to get one paper for my current employer. I tried to purchase an insurance period and I ended up by quitting the idea based on the way they treated my request.
> 
> Please if you have contacts in the insurance office anywhere in Egypt that could support me, then please share it with me.
> ...


sorry for that but i know what you say,but unfortunately you can do it only in the office related to your area, go for the office manager and try to talk to him but without mentioning any thing about immigration, i hope you can fixthis silly isdue 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have done my assessment with Engineers Australia back in 2016 as a production and palnt Engineer. Now the chances for this skill is very tough. I want to make another assessment as a chemical engineer. My question is can I send the old CDR after few modifications? as my role is closely related to these two Anzsco?. If so what are my chances ?. 
Appreciate your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Hello everyone, I have done my assessment with Engineers Australia back in 2016 as a production and palnt Engineer. Now the chances for this skill is very tough. I want to make another assessment as a chemical engineer. My question is can I send the old CDR after few modifications? as my role is closely related to these two Anzsco?. If so what are my chances ?.
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear che.mostafa
In my opinion, i would recommend you develop a new CDR, since they will scan your current CDR with what you submitted previously and might show very high similarity.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Hello everyone, I have done my assessment with Engineers Australia back in 2016 as a production and palnt Engineer. Now the chances for this skill is very tough. I want to make another assessment as a chemical engineer. My question is can I send the old CDR after few modifications? as my role is closely related to these two Anzsco?. If so what are my chances ?.
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your CDR remained in their and turnitin's database so you can not reuse it anymore. It's rather writing a new one than modifying old one completely to pass turnitin engine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Your CDR remained in their and turnitin's database so you can not reuse it anymore. It's rather writing a new one than modifying old one completely to pass turnitin engine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






RICTON said:


> Dear che.mostafa
> 
> In my opinion, i would recommend you develop a new CDR, since they will scan your current CDR with what you submitted previously and might show very high similarity.
> 
> ...




Thank you RicTon and Mrgafield.
It seemd I should start all over again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi bro, Would it be trouble if I wrote my Career Episode more than 2500 words as mentioned in EA booklet? I wrote about 2600-2700 words and I don't want to shorten it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi bro, Would it be trouble if I wrote my Career Episode more than 2500 words as mentioned in EA booklet? I wrote about 2600-2700 words and I don't want to shorten it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to worry at all.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi bro, Would it be trouble if I wrote my Career Episode more than 2500 words as mentioned in EA booklet? I wrote about 2600-2700 words and I don't want to shorten it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not an issue, though you should always follow the application guidelines


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Ricton and Egyman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Is it necessary to provide evidence in the form of training certificate for all the three CDRs to Engineers Australia?
My assessor has requested me to provide a completely new CDR. Although I have prepared the CDR based on my last year training but I do not have training certificate corresponding to that training.
Please guide.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Is it necessary to provide evidence in the form of training certificate for all the three CDRs to Engineers Australia?
> My assessor has requested me to provide a completely new CDR. Although I have prepared the CDR based on my last year training but I do not have training certificate corresponding to that training.
> Please guide.


if you are writing a CDR based on some training taken then the training certificate will strengthen your CDR, i think EA would demand the training certificate to be sure that you actually took a training which included xyz task


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear All ,

I need expert opinion regarding reply from EA against my submitted CDR and relevant experience assessment. 

I had submitted three experiences for relevant experience assessment, Company A less than an year ,Company B almost an year and Company C 5.5 years.

For Company A and B i just attached experience letters.
For Company C i attached all the documents like reference letter , third party evidence etc etc.

I received the reply from EA to provide the third party evidences and reference letters for Company A and B within a month else they will finalise the application.

I am not interested to claim the points for company A and B .

My questions are,

1. What should be my reply to them for Company A and B shortcomings?
2. What does this mean that is this the final additional information required?



Please urgent help is required in this regard.


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Definetly this is the last piece of information they require. Since you do not need to collect points for your 1st and 2nd employers, just reply by saying that I attached these records to proof that I was working in those periods and you do not intend to count on these documents for experience approval.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> Definetly this is the last piece of information they require. Since you do not need to collect points for your 1st and 2nd employers, just reply by saying that I attached these records to proof that I was working in those periods and you do not intend to count on these documents for experience approval.



Thanks Ron_RM you gave a very good advice .....


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Maxkhan,
It's not at ease what you think of,
If you look at section C, article 4. Employment saying that: "for career episodes based upon engineering experience, documentary evidence of employment must also be provided regardless of the duration of employment". So, infer that you need to provide evidence for the experience you based on to write Career Episode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you are writing a CDR based on some training taken then the training certificate will strengthen your CDR, i think EA would demand the training certificate to be sure that you actually took a training which included xyz task


Thanks a lot, mate!!


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I am about to submit my roles and responsibilities as an Electronics Engineer on company letterhead to Engineers Australia as requested by the Assessor. It has been stated on the letterhead that I received a stipend of Rs X in cash. 
I have no other documents like ITR or payslip or bank statement. Can still EA or DIBP demand for such documents, though it has been mentioned clearly on the company letterhead that stipend was paid in cash?

P.S.: I am NOT claiming my professional experience but two of my CDR's are based on my work.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am about to submit my roles and responsibilities as an Electronics Engineer on company letterhead to Engineers Australia as requested by the Assessor. It has been stated on the letterhead that I received a stipend of Rs X in cash.
> I have no other documents like ITR or payslip or bank statement. Can still EA or DIBP demand for such documents, though it has been mentioned clearly on the company letterhead that stipend was paid in cash?
> ...



they may not ask for third party document if this is just for CDR purpose and not RSA


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> they may not ask for third party document if this is just for CDR purpose and not RSA


Thanks for your reply.
Btw what is RSA?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Aman0909991 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Btw what is RSA?


assessment of relevant skilled employment


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Hi Maxkhan,
> It's not at ease what you think of,
> If you look at section C, article 4. Employment saying that: "for career episodes based upon engineering experience, documentary evidence of employment must also be provided regardless of the duration of employment". So, infer that you need to provide evidence for the experience you based on to write Career Episode.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. My career episodes are not based on Company A and B experience. I just attach the experience letters for A& B as i was not interested for that tenure points.... But now they are asking for A&B reference letter and third party evidence.... Hope now you understand my situation and can give advice accordingly.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

Seniors kindly help

CO comment, 

"I am presently assessing your application and would like you to rework on CEs 1 and 3. Please refer to the ANZSCO definition of Electrical Engineering and align your CEs accordingly."

that means CE 2 is fine.

I just need to make few adjustments according to ANZSCO defination of electrical engineering?

Can I write new career episodes with different projects?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Maxkhan said:


> Thanks for your reply. My career episodes are not based on Company A and B experience. I just attach the experience letters for A& B as i was not interested for that tenure points.... But now they are asking for A&B reference letter and third party evidence.... Hope now you understand my situation and can give advice accordingly.




In this case I think the same as Sultan that if you write to them explaining that your career does not base on those A and B and you're not going to claim experience for that. They would accept your clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

az1610 said:


> Seniors kindly help
> 
> CO comment,
> 
> ...



Since he hasn't mentioned you to rework on CE 2 it is safe to assume that it is ok...
CE 2 seems to be in line with the requirement try to compare and align your other two CEs with CE 2 and ensure what points are missing are included to be approved ....


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats,

My assessor has requested my 12th-grade certificate. But the problem is that I have done a three-year diploma in ECE(Electronics and Communication Engineering) after my 10th grade followed by a three-year bachelor of ECE.

I am thinking of providing EA with a self-declaration that the combination of a 3-year diploma and a 3-year bachelor's is considered equivalent to 12th and B.Tech in India. Kindly provide your opinion about the same.

Secondly, can assessor assess my application as engineering technologist instead of professional engineer only due to this diploma thing? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> My assessor has requested my 12th-grade certificate. But the problem is that I have done a three-year diploma in ECE(Electronics and Communication Engineering) after my 10th grade followed by a three-year bachelor of ECE.
> 
> ...


Better to provide 10+2 equalancy certificate from your college from where you had completed the studies. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> My assessor has requested my 12th-grade certificate. But the problem is that I have done a three-year diploma in ECE(Electronics and Communication Engineering) after my 10th grade followed by a three-year bachelor of ECE.
> 
> ...


what are the documents you have submitted for assessment ??
Include the Polytechnic Diploma which is of 3 years to be assessed by EA.
Send color scans of your original diploma certificate, mark sheet for the three years & the consolidated memo of marks.
there should be no issue in getting yourself qualified as professional engineer as i have received a positive outcome as a professional engineer with a profile similar to you.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> what are the documents you have submitted for assessment ??
> Include the Polytechnic Diploma which is of 3 years to be assessed by EA.
> Send color scans of your original diploma certificate, mark sheet for the three years & the consolidated memo of marks.
> there should be no issue in getting yourself qualified as professional engineer as i have received a positive outcome as a professional engineer with a profile similar to you.


Thanks for your reply.

I have submitted the following documents:
1. 10th certificate
2. Marksheets of my Diploma Course
3. Diploma Certificate
4. Marksheets of my Degree Course
5. Degree Certificate

All the documents submitted are color scans of original documents.

But still the assessor has requested me for my 12th certificate.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Buntygwt. 

I agree with your suggestion but it is a government college and I will need to face a lot of challenges to get this kind of certificate.
They usually do not entertain such requests. Moreover, they will take around 1month time for this task, which is too long for me.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Aman0909991 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have submitted the following documents:
> 1. 10th certificate
> ...


That seems to be strange as I had also submitted the same documents minus 10th certificate but they never came back to me about the certificates, they asked for additional documents for RSA though.
i would suggest you to comment that you have done your diploma straight after the 10th as is the case and see what they get back to you with.
If possible you can give them documentary evidence that you started your diploma straight after the 10th.
Hope this works.....
BTW what is the ANZSCO you have applied for ??


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> That seems to be strange as I had also submitted the same documents minus 10th certificate but they never came back to me about the certificates, they asked for additional documents for RSA though.
> i would suggest you to comment that you have done your diploma straight after the 10th as is the case and see what they get back to you with.
> If possible you can give them documentary evidence that you started your diploma straight after the 10th.
> Hope this works.....
> BTW what is the ANZSCO you have applied for ??


My 10th certificate shows the year 2006 and the duration mentioned on my diploma certificate is from 2006 to 2009. So it is proved that I started my diploma straight after my 10th.
I have applied for 233411(Electronics Engineer).


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats,

My assessor has requested me to provide the job reference letter. 
The scenario is that I completed my BTECH in 2012 and after that, I joined a local firm as a site engineer where I was involved in a couple of electronics projects. 
My third CDR is based on one of these projects but I am not claiming my experience. 
I worked there from Jul 2012 to Jan 2014 and I was paid a stipend of 5000 per month in hand.
My question is that what are the chances that DIBP or my assessor could ask me to provide payslips or ITR or bank statement etc.?
Secondly, Can this amount (Rs 5000 per month(18hrs/week)) influence the assessment output in a way that EA could assess me as electronics technologist rather than a professional engineer?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> My assessor has requested me to provide the job reference letter.
> The scenario is that I completed my BTECH in 2012 and after that, I joined a local firm as a site engineer where I was involved in a couple of electronics projects.
> ...


As far as I know it doesn't matter whether you are claiming experience points or not if you are basing any of your career episodes on a period of job you worked you need to provide documentary evidence of your job like reference letter etc; otherwise that CDR will not be accepted by EA.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> As far as I know it doesn't matter whether you are claiming experience points or not if you are basing any of your career episodes on a period of job you worked you need to provide documentary evidence of your job like reference letter etc; otherwise that CDR will not be accepted by EA.


Thanks for your reply.

What if I provide my job reference letter containing my job duration, designation, role and responsibilities and the stipend amount (stating that I was paid the stipend in cash) on the company letter head? Will this be sufficient?


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

Where do you check for the list of pro rate occupations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ND01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Where do you check for the list of pro rate occupations?


Her you go

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Where do you check for the list of pro rate occupations?


new occupations can get added to pro-rata list if number of applicants in that occupation increases abruptly

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> new occupations can get added to pro-rata list if number of applicants in that occupation increases abruptly
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx


Does this affect partner skill points? If my partner's nominated occupation has reached the ceiling and will no longer be invited, will it affect our application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ND01 said:


> Does this affect partner skill points? If my partner's nominated occupation has reached the ceiling and will no longer be invited, will it affect our application?


It should not be removed from the list.
Whether it has reached the ceiling or not is immaterial

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ND01 said:


> Does this affect partner skill points? If my partner's nominated occupation has reached the ceiling and will no longer be invited, will it affect our application?


the prorata list is based on primary applicant's occupation code and has no relation to partner's occupation


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It should not be removed from the list.
> Whether it has reached the ceiling or not is immaterial
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the prorata list is based on primary applicant's occupation code and has no relation to partner's occupation


Thanks to you too sultan


----------



## Imon (May 27, 2017)

nevergone said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1.I believe its better to pay for all the both. You will be assured by EA that how much experience you can claim for EOI submission.
> 2. Yes you have to provide a reference letter from your current employer issued by your line manager/ HR manager. It should state from which date you have joined the company, your designation, working hours per week, Current salary ( monthly/annum), Responsibilities associated with current role ( at least 5). If you have performed multiple roles in that company you have to separately mention each of the roles, their duration and responsibilities (At least 5 for each role). For the current employer just have to mention that you are currently working in that company. The experience will be counted accordingly. Dont forget to put the issuing date in the letter.
> ...




Dear Arif,

May I know exactly which Tax forms (i.e. form no.) you submitted to EA? Since you are also from Bangladesh, you might enlighten me on this.

Thanks vai


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear Experts, please help!

I'm a new applicant, willing to apply Sub-189 for 'Electrical Engineer' profession. My situation is as follows:-

Age: 30 points
Language: 20 (Preparing for PTE)
Bachelors: 15
Experience: 5 (confusion is on this part)?

Work Status: Working in company related to architecture, as an Electrical Engineer from June 2014 till present.


The question is related to my CDR. My problem is the company I'm currently working in Kuwait will not give me any reference letters, and it's really difficult to get experience letter (or) any document for that matter from them. However, I have 

- the company's agreement 1st(1year - on company letter head) & 2nd(2year-Arabic, signed letter on plain paper).
- Residency stamped on passport, where it clearly written "Electrical Engineer" & Company name in Arabic, which I can translate.
- There are no pay slips but, I can take bank statement of last 3 years from my salary account.

*Based on above evidence, can I claim from EA the following:-*

1. Including at least 2 CE from current job for qualification assessment?
2. Skill assessment for 3 years, claiming 5 points based on current job?

Really appreciate your opinion, suggestion and help, thank you!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rizzybwoy said:


> Dear Experts, please help!
> 
> I'm a new applicant, willing to apply Sub-189 for 'Electrical Engineer' profession. My situation is as follows:-
> 
> ...




Do you ha be a copy of Residence permit ( Bitaqa)?

I see no problems , if you can provide what all mentioned with copy of residence permit, contract( translate if in Arabic) and bank statements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Do you ha be a copy of Residence permit ( Bitaqa)?
> 
> I see no problems , if you can provide what all mentioned with copy of residence permit, contract( translate if in Arabic) and bank statements
> 
> ...




Yes, I have valid civil id(Bataqa). But, I've read in MSA booklet that, the copies of work permit are considered as secondary proof. The primary proof is to submit reference, and experience letters on company letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rizzybwoy said:


> Yes, I have valid civil id(Bataqa). But, I've read in MSA booklet that, the copies of work permit are considered as secondary proof. The primary proof is to submit reference, and experience letters on company letter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are still working with the same company ,I suppose,
in that case, experience certificate is out of case, try to get SD from your senior


----------

